# Chic ! la réclame...



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

Après...







L'aventure continue :






J'attends avec impatience _Les Foguenne au Congo_ et _On a marché sur Foguenne_...


----------



## turnover (29 Juin 2004)

Mort de Rire. Rien à dire de plus ...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

Bah... la suite, la suite, comme toujours.


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

bravo Doc !  

C'est bizarre, comme ça me rapelle un lieu que je connais la deuxième photo ...  :hein:


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2004)

Il faut ouvrir un sujet avec tous ces délires pub


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah... la suite, la suite, comme toujours.



En attendant la suite, petite séance de rattrapage à l'intention de celles et ceux qui ne traînent jamais ailleurs que sur le bar...

En commençant par une série consacrée à notre mackie  :



























Toutes les publicités ci-dessus sont l'½uvre d'Amok. La suivante est de Bengilli :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

Encore Amok :

















Et une modeste contribution :







Sans oublier celle-ci que la décence m'interdit de reproduire par respect pour une fidèle lectrice.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Enorme


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2004)

Je trouve que le choix de la photo sur la pub de bengilli (Mackie show) touche au génie!


----------



## tomtom (29 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



si je compte bien, il y a 3 belges: Paul, Silvia et Thebig en tutu  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> si je compte bien, il y a 3 belges: Paul, Silvia et Thebig en tutu  :rateau:


 Mouhahhahahahha bien joué Tomtom, coup de boule dès que le credit se libere


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahhahahahha bien joué Tomtom, coup de boule dès que le credit se libere




il viens d'en prendre un gros coup


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

fait gouter ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> si je compte bien, il y a 3 belges: Paul, Silvia et Thebig en tutu  :rateau:



    TheBig en tutu !!!     


(Pauvre Henri, s'il nous entendait !  :mouais: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

Pub boîte aux lettres avec les fautes 

*Monsieur T. Big
Grand medium - Marabout d'Afrique- Voyant aux dons extraordinaires -
Ne travaille jamais sans résultat

Vient d'arriver d'Afrique, résultat dans les 10 jours! Résout tous les problèmes : chance, travail, amour, examens, transactions entre hommes et femmes, complexe physique et moral, rend invulnérable toute personne désireuse de l'être. Prévoit les dangers en donnant toute précautions - Réussite dans tous les domaines! Examen du sexe pour avoir de la force en amour, si ton mari ou bien ta femme est parti(e), tu viens ici, tu vas le (la) voir dans la même semaine. Reçoit tous les jours de 8h à 20h.
Déplacement à domicile *


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Aun delà du réel...      

allez continuez... à  vos palettes !!!

*Bravo à Toutes et Tous...   *


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pub boîte aux lettres avec les fautes
> 
> *Monsieur T. Big
> Grand medium - Marabout d'Afrique- Voyant aux dons extraordinaires -
> ...


 Hum......hum....j'pourrais... hum .....avoir le ..... numero pour...... hum.....le contacter ???
 C'pas pour moi hein ??? c'est pour un pote


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> fait gouter ?




tu viens de t'en prendre un coup


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

voui fa piqufe


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

En parlant de Pub, y'avait celle-là aussi ...   








(aaah (soupir) ça me rapelle le bon vieux temps  :love:  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2004)

Arfffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!     

...ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus pouffé comme ça !!!!!!!!  :rateau: 

   ... vous êtes "grands" !!!


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!
> 
> ...ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus pouffé comme ça !!!!!!!!  :rateau:
> 
> ... vous êtes "grands" !!!


 Si tu pouffes, faut prendre du firop


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouffes, faut prendre du firop


    ... arrête ! ... j'ai mon boss à côté !!!!!! Pffffffffffffffff !!!!!   
:casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... arrête ! ... j'ai mon boss à côté !!!!!! Pffffffffffffffff !!!!!
> :casse: :casse: :casse:


 vi peut rienf fé a cauve des foup de boule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vi peut rienf fé a cauve des foup de boule


  ... on dirait Lorna qui a oublié d'enlever son cafsque pour parler !!!


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Ben non vé le frane enfonché avec tout fke vé  pris dans la fronche


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben non vé le frane enfonché avec tout fke vé pris dans la fronche


et t'as plus de dents naussi      

fait gaffe !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

Excellent Doc !   
 Tu est sur ma hotlist de coup d'boulables ! 

 Bravo !


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on dirait Lorna qui a oublié d'enlever son cafsque pour parler !!!



 et mes dents fefbig, mes fdents !!!


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

cofieuse


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> cofieuse



 fétais là afant ftoi ! :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

De chagregel (avec mes excuses pour l'avoir oublié) :


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> fétais là afant ftoi ! :



f'ta frois messaves et fu veux difcuter


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)




----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

* :mouais: Heu de bon matin....       * 

Excellent Moncher Amok....


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

mouhahahha excellent


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



héhéhéhé, il a osé.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'aventure continue :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle sont sympas les meuhmeuh qui font cloc cloc du Béarn par contre les moustiques qui font piqpiq.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Fallait oser, mais tellement drôle !!!


----------



## squarepusher (30 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Après...
> 
> 
> L'aventure continue :
> ...


 Je connais bien cet endroit moi tiens !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhé, il a osé.



À Messieurs les administrateurs des forums du site MacGeneration.

Messieurs,

Je viens de découvrir la publicité publiée par un de vos modérateurs, et je ne vous cache pas mon étonnement et ma colère. Les sous-entendus si peu subtils de celui (ou celle) qui se fait appeler "Amok" (et que, pour une meilleure compréhension, j'appelerai "trouduc") sont sans fondement. Fidèle utilisateur d'une caméra ToUCam Pro de marque Philips, je tiens à démentir les propos de votre comique de service en insistant sur le fait que jamais - je dis bien jamais - celle-ci ne s'est trouvé, même par mégarde, sur ma chaise. L'attitude, peu élégante j'en conviens, qu'on me voit sur ce cliché (probablement volé) s'explique tout naturellement par une maladresse de ma part lors de la manipulation d'un objet à carreaux rouge et blanc dont je tairai l'origine. J'espère que vous aurez l'obligeance de faire le nécessaire pour que la vérité soit rétablie et, pour mettre un terme à cette pénible affaire, je souhaite vivement que le modérateur fautif ("trouduc") se prête à des excuses publiques et plus si affinités.

Messieurs, je ne vous salue pas.
D. E.

P.S. : Encore un nouveau scandale ! Mais que faites-vous ? M. Siffredi.


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

on devrait joindre nos efforts Doc, ce matin meme je fesais un courrier a propos de menaces de coups de boulage d'un certain Global (que j'appelerais Glandu pour des soucis d'hygiene)

 Il faut que la violence sur ce forum cesse.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

comme dans l'égypte ancienne ?


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'attitude, peu élégante j'en conviens, qu'on me voit sur ce cliché (probablement volé) s'explique tout naturellement par une maladresse de ma part lors de la manipulation d'un objet à carreaux rouge et blanc dont je tairai l'origine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que vous aurez l'obligeance de faire le nécessaire pour que la vérité soit rétablie et, pour mettre un terme à cette pénible affaire, je souhaite vivement que le modérateur fautif ("trouduc") se prête à des excuses publiques et plus si affinités.



Il est certain que les administrateurs sauront comme à leur habitude trouver le châtiment à la mesure de l'outrage.


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Je tiens à exprimer mon indignation et mon total soutien à Monsieur Doc Evil devant l'attaque honteuse dont il a été l'objet de la part de ce Monsieur Amoque (d'ailleurs, avec un nom comme ça, pas étonnant qu'il se moque !).
 Quel exemple déplorable de la part d'un "modérateur", qui plus est !


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto, y'a une faute !!!

  C'est pas "Les deniers du culte" mais "Les doux niais du culte"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

:rateau:  :love: Warf! Complètement excellent!  continuez, continuez! C'est à en mourir de rire!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Silvia (1 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>




Et mais c'est mes shlapettes.     :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Ou les as tu achetée ??? je veux les memes


----------



## Silvia (1 Juillet 2004)

Je ne sais plus mais elles sont top.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus mais elles sont top.



Tu m'étonnes... avec les croix suisses... ça le fait...


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

j'suis plus tong moi. Quelque chose dans ce style :


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes... avec les croix suisses... ça le fait...



Je n'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y avais pas pensé.


 Moi si, mais ça ramait trop, j'ai laissé tomber ma réponse (encore un coup des floodeurs)

 En tous cas, chez Foguenne, dans la série cosmopolite, ça donne : entre les chaussures belges à croix suisses, le foot portugalais, l'hôpital luxembourgeois, on ne sait plus à quel drapeau se vouer


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes... avec les croix suisses... ça le fait...



Chacun a ses croix à porter...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chacun a ses croix à porter...


 A choisir, il semblerait qu'il vaut mieux porter sa croix qu'être porté par elle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



   Waouuuh les schlapettes !   :love: :love:

Sylvia : demande des droits pour la diffusion de la photo !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




 mais il faut donner quoi au juste ?   


PS : Bravo Roberto !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> A choisir, il semblerait qu'il vaut mieux porter sa croix qu'être porté par elle.



Luc, tu es, comme toujours, plein de bon sens. 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais il faut donner quoi au juste ?



En ce qui me concerne, ma contribution tient en un mot : NON. (1) 

(1) C'est un dénis d'inculte.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2004)




----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



rhoooooo !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



 :hein:  Dis, le choix des membres ...euh il a un rapport avec *des millions de conneries écrites sans aucune hésitation* ... ou bien il est aléatoire ...?  :hein: 

 Dans le premier cas : je proteste .... : moi j'hésite avant de poster mes conneries !


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  Dis, le choix des membres ...euh il a un rapport avec *des millions de conneries écrites sans aucune hésitation* ... ou bien il est aléatoire ...?  :hein:
> 
> Dans le premier cas : je proteste .... : moi j'hésite avant de poster mes conneries !



Tiens, je suis pas dedans. Me voilà rassuré.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



houla, ça plus les bières que j'ai mis dans le frigo du labo... ça va me faire passer les 2000 posts illico  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chacun a ses croix à porter...



T'as pas un clou? je glisse


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je suis pas dedans. Me voilà rassuré.



C'est parce que dans les nuages tu es au-dessus de tout ça et moi parce que je gigote trop


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2004)

J'assume  :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



j'offre en plus une bouteille de ma réserve aux admin


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2004)

Superbe, Amok !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'offre en plus une bouteille de ma réserve aux admin



'culé tu m'l'as vendu sur eBay


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Chers floodeuses et floodeurs, il va falloir arrêter de poster la survie de MacG en dépend   
En effet, imaginez un peu les dégâts susceptibles d'être occasionnés sur les G5. Veejee n'en fermerait plus les yeux redoutant la découverte dans la salle des serveurs d'un spectacle insoutenable. Mackie s'étant écroulé ivre, le nez plongé dans revues proposant des photos de jeunes filles en jupes plissées, la main cripsée sur l'ondulateur si chèrement remplacé par les administrateurs, et menaçant lors de son réveil de renverser une canette miraculeusement épargnée la veille!
Amis floodeuses et floodeurs la destruction de MacG est entre nos mains nous avons le doigt sur le Mackie!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

*dans


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

Et voilà je fais dans l'élégance (en priant Saint MacG et la Sainte Charte pour que mes propos restent vierges de toute éclaboussure) et hop Super arrive et met les deux pieds dans le plat!    



PS: Super tu vas nous faire 30 pages de HTML et 50 de PHP!


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Mouhahhahaghahahahhaha Excellentissime


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

personne ne peut te croire là


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2004)

Il fait un peu vieux le loup la, vous trouvez pas ? :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2004)

Nan, c'est parce qu'il écoute "dead can dance"


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il fait un peu vieux le loup la, vous trouvez pas ? :mouais:



Bah normal après une telle AESexuelle   y a qu'a suivre son regard


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah normal après une telle AESexuelle   y a qu'a suivre son regard


Moi je trouve qu'il regarde bizarrement ta moustache mondial moquette, fais gaffe


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Faudra lui dire que les prises c'est 30 minutes avant, pas apres l'AESexuelle


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:


> ...



J'en connais 4 qui ont déjà les orteils dans le vide! 

Sinon, pour redevenir sérieux, si ca vous intéresse, j'ai des prix. Je connais le concepteur, qui est aussi modo (et bientôt amin):


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Ou peut on DL le theme Mackie ???


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok, j'adore tes infos exclusives


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2004)

J'en veux pour mon taf !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il fait un peu vieux le loup la, vous trouvez pas ? :mouais:



 Darkounet écoute et prends-en de la graine?!:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut on DL le theme Mackie ???



Seulement sur Bittorrent, ou à la limite Kazaa. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut on DL le theme Mackie ???



c'est gratuit mais il faut Antidote pour l'installer


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

On peut p'tet l'acheter sur Ebay non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est gratuit mais il faut Antidote pour l'installer



Oui! La bombe de baygon se rait peut être mieux ça doit proliférer comme les puces ce truc là vu l'aspect de la chambre de Mackie  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Ne le crie pas trop fort non plus  :mouais: On ne va plus les tenir  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

Je note le petit bout de la langue qui sort signe d'un plaisir comment dirais-je...consommé


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Sur PC ?  :mouais: traître


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>





 :hein:  :hein:     Heu, j'en dis trop des conneries ????

  M'en fous total, j'aime ça....

:love: Amok, encore, encore, encore....


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Tu as noté le nom du fichier sur le bureau   :mouais:


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as noté le nom du fichier sur le bureau   :mouais:



Devrait la mettre en fond d'écran sa voizineu  :


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

y sé pa ecrire voazineu an plusse


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2004)

Vu a juste à coté de la conférence des developpeurs, sur un stand devant l'entrée du métro:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

y a aussi tâcheboard dedans?


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

Oui, tout est basé sur le noyau Darwin (l'evolution des epseces exceptée celle de Mackie restée la même depuis les dinosaures)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tout est basé sur le noyau Darwin (l'evolution des epseces exceptée celle de Mackie restée la même depuis les dinosaures)



dans ce cas précis je parlerait plutôt des équilibres ponctués, qui explique l'évolution par sauts, tout à coup une espèce apparait et n'a rien  à voir avec les précédentes


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas précis je parlerait plutôt des équilibres ponctués, qui explique l'évolution par sauts, tout à coup une espèce apparait et n'a rien  à voir avec les précédentes



si je pouvais, rien que pour ça, je te foutrais un coup de boule !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a aussi tâcheboard dedans?



Oui, et aussi :

Sexe posé
Cher loque
Sa fait rien
iThune
kiki time
apple krypte
garage bande
iChatte
S. Expander

parmis 150 nouvelles fonctions !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> kiki time



C'est con mais ça me fait rire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas précis je parlerait plutôt des équilibres ponctués, qui explique l'évolution par sauts, tout à coup une espèce apparait et n'a rien  à voir avec les précédentes



Moi je pensais plutôt à une espéce rare, inconnue, que tout lemonde pourchasse de ses assiduités en espèrant avoir l'exclusivité de LA chose


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

la théorie de l'évolution par clades aurait pour représentant mackie ?
si c'est vrai, l'avenir est bien incertain


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est con mais ça me fait rire.


on y arrive...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



         et tellement vrai.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Si tu trouves ça con n'hésite surtout pas a aller "modérer" ailleur !!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu trouves ça con n'hésite surtout pas a aller "modérer" ailleur !!





Il te reste 15 euros ? Si non c'est toi qui va aller voir ailleur.

 

Adios


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Devrait la mettre en fond d'écran sa voizineu  :



je peu pas te mettre en fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu pas te mettre en fond d'écran



Esse ah dirre ke tuh neu peux pa l'enkadré ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

cé faur paussibleu


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu pas te mettre en fond d'écran




Mackie! Maintenant que ton orthographe s'amèliore, il va falloir penser à prendre des cours avec ton père l'Amok en ce qui concerne les respects des femmes


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie! Maintenant que ton orthographe s'amèliore, il va falloir penser à prendre des cours avec ton père l'Amok en ce qui concerne les respects des femmes


 Tu en demanderais pas un peu bcp quand meme ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Esse ah dirre ke tuh neu peux pa l'enkadré ?



c'est pas d'écrire la bouche pleine


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu pas te mettre en fond d'écran



  et tu veux ma photo peut-être...?


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

Merde, il écrit mieux mais oublie des mots


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu en demanderais pas un peu bcp quand meme ?



Il a bien un peu hérité du côté gentleman de son père, il faut juste lui rafraîchir la mémoire


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Esse ah dirre ke tuh neu peux pa l'enkadré ?



ah bon !!!


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et tu veux ma photo peut-être...?



je veux bien <= non non, je n'ai aucun idée malsaine derrière la tête  , les idées malsaines sont dans tête juste a coté des idées perverse


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien <= non non, je n'ai aucun idée malsaine derrière la tête  , les idées malsaines sont dans MA  tête,  juste a coté de MES  idées perverse



    Alors je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour toi...


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2004)

le mes est en trop


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

pour une fois que y'en a trop


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que y'en a trop



pour une fois  <= attention, avec tes remarques comme ça il va l'attendre longtemps son coup de boule a 30 points


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le mes est en trop



oui oki, mais ce sont bien les tiennes, non ?    

Bon reprenons, tu veux quel genre de photo, j'en ai trouvé un plein panier sur Google


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois  <= attention, avec tes remarques comme ça il va l'attendre longtemps son coup de boule a 30 points



Si on peut plus rire ici


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie! Maintenant que ton orthographe s'amèliore, il va falloir penser à prendre des cours avec ton père l'Amok en ce qui concerne les respects des femmes



Tu parles de ce cours en pdf, d'une page?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien <= non non, je n'ai aucun idée malsaine derrière la tête  , les idées malsaines sont dans tête juste a coté des idées perverse



tu as de la chance de pouvoir encore les ranger, moi y en a tellement qu'elles débordent de partout


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de ce cours en pdf, d'une page?



Oui mais c'est tiré d'un microfilm


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

Ah ces hommes-là  :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces hommes-là  :love:



Plait-il?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

c'est combien l'abonnement?


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



         bon j'en peux plus 

:love:


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




J'EN VEUX. J'en veux plein.

Alllleeezzzzz ROBERTO!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Arrrfffffff !       ...  grand art et humour !!!!! On en voudrait tous les jours !!!!!!    
 :love: 

ps : j'en peux plus !!!:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé mais c'est que *ça prend du temps !!*_
> 
> :love:


 Te plains pas : on est prêt à se satisfaire d'un hebdo alors qu'on pourrait réclamer un quoitidien !


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On en voudrait tous les jours !!!!!!


 Tu vois, qu'est-ce que je disais : et y a pas tricherie, le post de TheBig est arrivé pendant que je faisais le mien.


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé mais c'est que *ça prend du temps !!*_
> 
> :love:


Oui, et tu as un train à prendre toi.


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et tu as un train à prendre toi.


Et une BD à finir....  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

Faut pas que je te fasse travailler alors


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah ben non là non justement tu vois là non, pile hé ben non putain arrête hé elle est terminée là tu vois non hé ben forcément là : elle est plus à finir là sans déconner non puisqu'en fait elle est finie. _
> _Là._


Bin, non, justement, tu vois, je ne vois rien, mais alors, que dalle, que d'chi banane, nothing, nada, nulla, niets, nichts, bref, j'me comprends...


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah ben non là non justement tu vois là non, pile hé ben non putain arrête hé elle est terminée là tu vois non hé ben forcément là : elle est plus à finir là sans déconner non puisqu'en fait elle est finie.
> Là._





 

Et elle est pour quand dans les bacs ?????  :love:  

C'est bien... ça va te laisser du temps pour te repencher sur les quelques centaines de pages que nos doigts ont si laborieusement tapées _et tout aussi laborieusement corrigées_.


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

Ouais si t'as besoin de précommandes tu vois ça avec benjamin pour le pack "BD"


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


 Pffff et j'peux meme pas bouler


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

Bon alors, Roberto, quand est-ce que tu passes à la Flaque© de Rennes ?!  

  Sinon, tu le sais déjà : excellent !


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




ouf, je suis pas en couv :siffe:


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour celle qu'a pas tout suivi, c'est pour mettre ça au point que je suis censé aller à Paris !
> :hein:



Tiens au fait ! 

_Quand est-ce que tu es censé aller à Paris ????_  

Nan mais j'dis ça juste parce que le vacances arrivent à grand pas, juste pour prévoir ma tente  _si je suis toujours dans le coin..._ 

Hein ! Paske c'est bien beau d'ameuter tout le monde mais si tu monte à la capitale quand la capitale est en vacances tu risque de trouver plutôt ça pour t'accueillir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Roberto   du grand art  :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Wahou cool, on peut s'abonner ??? 

Y'aura un poster de Lorie en page centrale ?? sinon mackie achete pas


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, Roberto, quand est-ce que tu passes à la Flaque© de Rennes ?!
> 
> Sinon, tu le sais déjà : excellent !


 En ce moment Rob' est plutôt à coté de la Flaque


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

J'adore, bravo mister !


----------



## bebert (6 Juillet 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez._  

Excellent Roberto !!!      :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es prévu pour le numéro deux !


    Et aussi dans le hors-série spécial manga à sortir bientôt !!!!


----------



## legritch (6 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hein ! Paske c'est bien beau d'ameuter tout le monde mais si tu monte à la capitale quand la capitale est en vacances tu risque de trouver plutôt ça pour t'accueillir...


 Faut montrer la suite...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

Non rien...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Parfait : mes avocats vont prendre contact avec toi, mon petit Roberto !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Pareil qu'amok, sauf que j'ai pas d'avocat, moi, mais parfait me convient bien, comme synthèse


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfait : mes avocats vont prendre contact avec toi, mon petit Roberto !



En fait il ne voulait pas parler de ... et c'est pour ça qu'il a choisi Madonna


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

c'est qui?


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Le premier qui poste une image 240 354 X 45 897 pixels et d'un poids d'au moins 37 Go est banni. A vos Photoshop.


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui?



' Sais pas . En tout cas c'est pas ma préférée!


----------



## piro (6 Juillet 2004)

monica sa copine italienne (belluci)


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> monica sa copine italienne (belluci)



Ah, merci piro, on avait un doute avec super !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)




----------



## piro (6 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah, merci piro, on avait un doute avec super !



de rien 
mais ta preferee ressemble pas plutot a ca ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah, merci piro, on avait un doute avec super !



C'est vrai qu'a se tirer au petit matin on "oublie" de demander le prénom


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> de rien
> mais ta preferee ressemble pas plutot a ca ?



Déjà plus, mais pas encore


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



C'est à chier. (1)
Ni plus ni moins qu'une pâle copie du mémorable "Ici MacG" et un effort pathétique pour être drôle au détriment des membres les plus honorables de ces forums. Il va de soi que, comme "mon ami" Amok, je me réserve le droit de porter plainte.

(1) C'est bien simple, on dirait une pub d'Amok, c'est dire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'a se tirer au petit matin on "oublie" de demander le prénom



Ah?  Toi aussi?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> de rien
> mais ta preferee ressemble pas plutot a ca ?



ouais on sait pourquoi elle louche celle la, mais au moins elle fait bien son job


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah?  Toi aussi?



Bien sur, mais avec elle le plus dur, c'est l'atterissage


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais on sait pourquoi elle louche celle la, mais au moins elle fait bien son job



Elle a dû avoir du mal à trouver ce qu'elle cherchait peut être  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est à chier. (1)
> Il va de soi que, comme "mon ami" Amok, je me réserve le droit de porter plainte.



 Comme "mes amis" DocEvil et Amok ... peut-être que je devrais moi aussi porter plainte ...   
ça peut rapporter gros ?

PS : quel sale temps Doc, hein ...? 

PS 2 >> 1501è post , Jean Spécial !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a dû avoir du mal à trouver ce qu'elle cherchait peut être  :mouais:



non non elle fait partie de ses personne qui ne peuvent rien faire sans regarder ce qu'elles touchent


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est à chier. (1)
> Ni plus ni moins qu'une pâle copie du mémorable "Ici MacG" et un effort pathétique pour être drôle au détriment des membres les plus honorables de ces forums. Il va de soi que, comme "mon ami" Amok, je me réserve le droit de porter plainte.
> 
> (1) C'est bien simple, on dirait une pub d'Amok, c'est dire...



  
Tout cela se facturera au centuple, crois moi : l'iSigh n'était qu'un hors d'oeuvre!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non elle fait partie de ses personne qui ne peuvent rien faire sans regarder ce qu'elles touchent



C'est vrai qu'il y a parfois des raccourcis saisissants  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

Comme promis, le hors-série spécial Mackie !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a parfois des raccourcis saisissants  :mouais:



De la maitrise bon dieu de la maitrise! imagine que l'ampoule pète, hein? on fait quoi après? sans maitrise! bon dieu


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : quel sale temps Doc, hein ...?



Tu l'as dit !

Je profite de cette occasion pour dire que, moi au moins, j'ai vu lorna sans son casque. Et après, me direz-vous ? Et après... Déconnez pas avec ça les enfants, il m'a fallu 8 jours pour m'en remettre...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 1501è post , Jean Spécial !



Yep, et pour une fois que je t'ai dans la poche!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !
> 
> Je profite de cette occasion pour dire que, moi au moins, j'ai vu lorna sans son casque. Et après, me direz-vous ? Et après... Déconnez pas avec ça les enfants, il m'a fallu 8 jours pour m'en remettre...



Je compatis, j'ai vu son oeil tout à l'heure. Mais quelle idée de lui offrir un appareil photo pour son anni déjà?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

Un véritable séducteur ce Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !
> 
> Je profite de cette occasion pour dire que, moi au moins, j'ai vu lorna sans son casque. Et après, me direz-vous ? Et après... Déconnez pas avec ça les enfants, il m'a fallu 8 jours pour m'en remettre...



 :affraid: rhoooooo comme il y va l'aut" là ...  :hein: (j'me vengerai j'me vengerai j'me vengerai !!)  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis, le hors-série spécial Mackie !



J'adore le petit jet de vapeur à l'arrière-plan, juste à l'endroit où il a pété dans le bain... Jaccuzi ? Non, yakuza !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Et tout le monde s'en fout de mackie au pays des tanukis ? 

et merde, encore raté...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis, le hors-série spécial Mackie !



c'est Naru qui est dans l'eau, Love Hina c'est le noms de la série


----------



## tomtom (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah ben non là non justement tu vois là non, pile hé ben non putain arrête hé elle est terminée là tu vois non hé ben forcément là : elle est plus à finir là sans déconner non puisqu'en fait elle est finie.
> Là._



Tiens, moi aussi je vais me lancer dans la BD, j'ai déjà mon héro


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

j'adore cette édition au papier glacé absorbant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi je vais me lancer dans la BD, j'ai déjà mon héro



   

_Cela dit, ça aussi c'est à chier. Aucun talent. Rien. Pffff... Comment ? MOI, jaloux ?  _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'a se tirer au petit matin on "oublie" de demander le prénom



il avait des excuses, le stationnement est payant à partir de 8 heures     :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi je vais me lancer dans la BD, j'ai déjà mon héro


Arfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!      ... je sens que ce thread va devenir mémorable !!!!!    

tomtom :


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il avait des excuses, le stationnement est payant à partir de 8 heures     :mouais:



J'te l'fais pas dire, si l'état le mettait payant à 6h ça m'aurais souvent tiré d'un mauvais pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'te l'fais pas dire, si l'état le mettait payant à 6h ça m'aurais souvent tiré d'un mauvais pas



Tu peux toujours aller chercher les croissants ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours aller chercher les croissants ...



Je suis fourbe, certe, mais je tiens parole. L'essentiel est de ne pas la sortir cette parole


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2004)

Trop fort, tomtom ... !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'te l'fais pas dire, si l'état le mettait payant à 6h ça m'aurais souvent tiré d'un mauvais pas



 

j'ai eu peur: j'avais lu "d'un mauvais coup"   

_je connais le chemin..._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi je vais me lancer dans la BD, j'ai déjà mon héro




Bravo !!!    

Dis, aujourd'hui étant un jour "spécial" ...  je pourrais en avoir un exemplaire dédicacé ...?  :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort, tomtom ... !!!



Ca, je dois dire...


----------



## bebert (6 Juillet 2004)

Bravissimo tomtom !!!   :love:


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2004)

*Excellentissime, tous très en forme, vous êtes trop fort... 
:love:*


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste 15 euros ? Si non c'est toi qui va aller voir ailleur.
> 
> 
> 
> Adios


Là on touche au merveilleux...

Les menaces, le pognon...j'adore !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2004)

Tomtom, quel sens de la perspective (historique aussi).


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est Naru qui est dans l'eau, Love Hina c'est le noms de la série


  Je sais que c'est le nom de la série !  
  Justement...


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

Vraiment, quel talent tomtom !


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Je m'incline devant Tomtom


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je m'incline devant Tomtom



fais gaffe     

note que moi aussi


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

je m'incline mais ne lui tourne pas le dos


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Et hop en echrflusivitfé pour vous ...


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et hop en echrflusivitfé pour vous ...



         olalalallalala    *LOrna, tu nous gâtes...* 

le Pauvre THe bigounet....  ça pique dis-donc ça      
Bravissimo :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> olalalallalala    *LOrna, tu nous gâtes...*
> 
> le Pauvre THe bigounet....  ça pique dis-donc ça
> Bravissimo :love:



Heu c'est surtout madame Zebzigounette que ca doit piquer  



Excellent Lorna, si je pouvais t'aurais une double ration de coup de boule direct 
Meme pas peur du trident la


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Wahou ! 
  Bravo Lorna !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous ... 

(euh attendons que les principaux intéressés fassent surface ... )


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ...
> 
> (euh attendons que les principaux intéressés fassent surface ... )



tu a faillit me faire regretté  mon dernier coup de boule


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a faillit me faire regretté  mon dernier coup de boule



Rrrrrooo c'est pour de faux hein Mackie !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Et le mien ??


----------



## Pingouinounet (7 Juillet 2004)

Et quan je panse qu'iMax avait essayez de faire accusé d'autres glandus a propos de cette farce


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et hop en echrflusivitfé pour vous ...


Arffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!       ... j'ai failli en renverser ma tasse de café !   ... c'est trop !!!!!!!!
ps : en ce qui me concerne, rien à redire ... c'est assez ressemblant !!!:rateau:  ... juste une petite remarque en passant : euh Lorna ! t'aurais quand même pu attendre que j'étais "en forme" pour me représenter !!! 

... Lorna ... tu mérites d'être nommée "la nase du mois" !!!!!!


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2004)

Trop forte Lorna !!!   
Heureusement que c'est un fake, hein zebig ? :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

J'suis content de savoir que Superman (qui est un peu mon cousin) soit en pleine forme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que c'est un fake, hein zebig ? :rateau: :love:


   ... quoi ? un fake !!! ... 

Allez ! viens bebert ! que je te montre si c'est un fake !!!!!! 

 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est à chier. (1)
> Ni plus ni moins qu'une pâle copie du mémorable "Ici MacG" et un effort pathétique pour être drôle au détriment des membres les plus honorables de ces forums. Il va de soi que, comme "mon ami" Amok, je me réserve le droit de porter plainte.
> 
> (1) C'est bien simple, on dirait une pub d'Amok, c'est dire...



D'abord, c'est moi qu'a commencé à faire des fausses pub !   :rateau:   

>>> Hélène Fesse <<<
Bon, ok c'était à chier, mais quand même !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> >>> Hélène Fesse <<<
> Bon, ok c'était à chier, mais quand même !!!


Arfffffffffffffff !!! Je l'avais oubliée celle-là !!!!!      ... trop bon !!!  






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

lol excellent


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Très bon !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffffffff !!! Je l'avais oubliée celle-là !!!!!      ... trop bon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ça me rappelle une peu Frédéric Mitterrand dans le geste...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!       ... j'ai failli en renverser ma tasse de café !   ... c'est trop !!!!!!!!
> ps : en ce qui me concerne, rien à redire ... c'est assez ressemblant !!!:rateau:  ... juste une petite remarque en passant : euh Lorna ! t'aurais quand même pu attendre que j'étais "en forme" pour me représenter !!!
> 
> ... Lorna ... tu mérites d'être nommée "la nase du mois" !!!!!!




 

 TheBig préféré, si j'avais posté une photo qui te présente "en forme" ...   mais imagine un peu après, cette masse de complexés que tu aurais provoqué !!!!    :love: 

  

PS :   c'est quoi ça "la nase du mois" ...???   (ah j'ai peut-etre un tradada à lire moi ...   )


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> TheBig préféré, si j'avais posté une photo qui te présente "en forme"  (...)



Surtout que...



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui poste une image 240 354 X 45 897 pixels et d'un poids d'au moins 37 Go est banni. A vos Photoshop.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que...



Ben voilà ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> TheBig préféré, si j'avais posté une photo qui te présente "en forme" ...  mais imagine un peu après, cette masse de complexés que tu aurais provoqué !!!!  :love:


Mwouais ! c'est vrai aussi ça ! ... et de là à se faire bouler en rouge par une bande de jaloux, y'a qu'un pas ... que je ne franchirai pas !:rateau:


----------



## tomtom (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffffffff !!! Je l'avais oubliée celle-là !!!!!      ... trop bon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, ça me rappelle celui-ci...






J'avais une autre tête à l'époque


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

lol excellent


----------



## tomtom (7 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle celui-ci...
> 
> 
> J'avais une autre tête à l'époque



Promis, c'est la dernière fois que je vous refourgue un vieux truc :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Promis, c'est la dernière fois que je vous refourgue un vieux truc :rose:



oh ben non au moins on peut en profiter quand on est passé à côté !!!   

tes cheveux ont poussé dis-donc !!!


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2004)

La barbe aussi, que voulez-vous...
Il n'ose plus sortir depuis que le Dude arpente tous les trottoirs de Gelbique avec son Rave. :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La barbe aussi, que voulez-vous...
> Il n'ose plus sortir depuis que le Dude arpente tous les trottoirs de Gelbique avec son Rave. :mouais:


Ouais ! et depuis que j'ai astiqué mon pare-buffles à défaut de pouvoir astiquer autre chose, il a intérêt à ne plus poser un demi-centimètre d'orteil sur son trottoir !!!!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Les epines te piquent trop pour que tu ne puisses astiquer que le pare buffle ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les epines te piquent trop pour que tu ne puisses astiquer que le pare buffle ?


Ce sont les moufles qui gênent !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Cool   On peut s'abonner ou pas alors ??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

bravo Roberto ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Et re-Arrffffffffffff !     :love:


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

ça le fait trop pas...  

*Bravo Robertinou :love:*


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2004)

tsss c'est pas comme ça que je vais plus bosser moi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>




*Chic ! un nouveau Club...  * 

*On peut choisir l'endroit du tatoo...???     * 

Bravissimo again Lorna   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Lorna  

Et voici ma contribution









PS: merci Lorna pour l'hébergement


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

*c'est une nouvelle ça...     * 

    On va pouvoir faire une méga fête 

*   Tibo *


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Tibo !    :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Il ferait vraiment n'importe quoi pour être admin le mackie


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Roberto! Ca suffit!   


Bon, le regroupement de tout ca est en cours ici. Si j'en ai oublié, merci de me le signaler ou de me passer directement les images par mail (il y en a plusieurs qui n'apparaissent plus dans le sujet sur Ellen fesse de Bebert, par exemple). Ca se fait lentement mais surement, entre deux tafs, comme d'hab.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Roberto! Ca suffit!
> 
> 
> Bon, le regroupement de tout ca est en cours ici. Si j'en ai oublié, merci de me le signaler ou de me passer directement les images par mail (il y en a plusieurs qui n'apparaissent plus dans le sujet sur Ellen fesse de Bebert, par exemple). Ca se fait lentement mais surement, entre deux tafs, comme d'hab.



Me sonner sur iChat t'appelle ça du taf toi?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le regroupement de tout ca est en cours ici.


   PTDR   ​


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Roberto! Ca suffit!
> 
> 
> Bon, le regroupement de tout ca est en cours ici. Si j'en ai oublié, merci de me le signaler ou de me passer directement les images par mail (il y en a plusieurs qui n'apparaissent plus dans le sujet sur Ellen fesse de Bebert, par exemple). Ca se fait lentement mais surement, entre deux tafs, comme d'hab.


  Heu.... Amok, ça, c'est de moi....



  Au passage, chouette galerie !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Heu.... Amok, ça, c'est de moi....



je vois pas le rapport avec le sexe


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas le rapport avec le sexe


  Pourquoi voudrais-tu qu'il y en aie un ?


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Heu.... Amok, ça, c'est de moi....



Toutes mes confuses, Marco : c'est corrigé


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi voudrais-tu qu'il y en aie un ?



Parce que, pour Super, TOUT a un rapport avec le sexe!


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes confuses, Marco : c'est corrigé


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, pour Super, TOUT a un rapport avec le sexe!


  Quoique, finalement... on voit pas c'qu'y fait sous l'eau, le Mackie !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quoique, finalement... on voit pas c'qu'y fait sous l'eau, le Mackie !



c'est jsutement pour ca qu'il n'y a pas de rapport avec le sexe, tu serais pas un peu lent toi?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Roberto! Ca suffit!
> 
> 
> Bon, le regroupement de tout ca est en cours ici. Si j'en ai oublié, merci de me le signaler ou de me passer directement les images par mail (il y en a plusieurs qui n'apparaissent plus dans le sujet sur Ellen fesse de Bebert, par exemple). Ca se fait lentement mais surement, entre deux tafs, comme d'hab.



Ça c'est une bonne idée !!!   

Et comme il n'y en à pas encore énormément, je te rajoute un p'tit peu de travail ...   

Dans la collection DVD à avoir absolument ...

Les modérateurs comme vous ne les avez jamais vu !!!


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est une bonne idée !!!
> 
> Et comme il n'y en à pas encore énormément, je te rajoute un p'tit peu de travail ...
> 
> ...


 Bravo Lorna vraiment quel* talent :love: 

 et toi au grand Signoor Amoooook !!!!   *

 Plus rapide que moi,


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Super, Lorna !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

mouais t'aurais quand meme pu donner le nom de celui qui joue le choux


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Génialissime Lorna! :love: keep up the good ads! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Dans la collection DVD à avoir absolument ...on continue !!!












qui a peur du grand méchant loup, c'est pas nous c'est pas nous ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la collection DVD à avoir absolument ...on continue !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Complètement excellente ta série DVD, on trouve ça en vente où, mis à part MacGé?   :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est une bonne idée !!!
> 
> Et comme il n'y en à pas encore énormément, je te rajoute un p'tit peu de travail ...
> 
> ...



mouahahhahahahahhahhahahhaha


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la collection DVD à avoir absolument ...on continue !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça expliquerai des choses


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Excellent tout ca


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la collection DVD à avoir absolument ...on continue !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lorna! Il faut qu'on parle! :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Roberto, bebert, Tomtom, Lorna, tibomong c'est génial.       

Idéal après une journée de boulot.


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2004)

C'est dégueulasse : j'ai pas eu le temps de suivre aujourd'hui, trop de boulot. Et là je jette un oeil avant de faire autre chose et vous me prenez par les sentiments : je fais quoi, moi, maintenant, pour pas rester collé au bar.   

Alors bravo à Lorna et aux autres, y compris aux vedettes people d'ici sans qui le bar ne serait pas ce qu'il est.


----------



## Gilbertus (7 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous... Je suis encore plié en 4... Va falloir que je me décoince maintenant


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Roberto, bebert, Tomtom, Lorna, tibomong c'est génial.
> 
> Idéal après une journée de boulot.



le savait que foguenne venait qu'une autre planète


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quoique, finalement... on voit pas c'qu'y fait sous l'eau, le Mackie !



il y a mutsumi sous l'eau


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Hop un peu de culture :


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (7 Juillet 2004)

mdr


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2004)

LAUL


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> mdr



c'est pas plus dur que le dico gamerz


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la collection DVD à avoir absolument ...on continue !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*on s'y croirait, la ressemblance est frappante; quel talent Lorna :love: bravissimo encore y encora....   *


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop un peu de culture :



Alors là,      , avec une connection de M....  au fin fond de la brousse, je trouve le moyen d'être pliée en 12      

Excellent Bassman   Bravissimo


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

PS: Merci à mon hébergeur


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

hihihihi excellent


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

carrément trop bon le Mackie Ilhustrait :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2004)

Splendide  ​


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a mutsumi sous l'eau


  Ah ! D'accord ! Les bulles, en fait....


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna, Bassou, Tibo, WebO, BRAVISSIMO !!!


----------



## tomtom (8 Juillet 2004)

Ouaip, bravo à tous, sans exception  

M'en vais coudbouler sur ce


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2004)

Vu sur Spymac, une photo exclusive du WWDC ... le véritable look de Tiger ...


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur Spymac, une photo exclusive du WWDC ... le véritable look de Tiger ...



oui bah ca cela dvrait etre déplacé dans le thread rumeur

   

la des petites mains j'avais pas souvenir de ca


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Webo et Ann 

Je vois que le CCA a encore frappé, la bataille sera rude!


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur Spymac, une photo exclusive du WWDC ... le véritable look de Tiger ...


 Faut vraiment un lecteur 33 Tourspour installer Tiger ???


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2004)

ok j'ai buté l'image ... bon aprem à tous


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ok j'ai buté l'image ... bon aprem à tous



huh pour quelle raison? et elle est ou la fonction buter sur toshop?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



 :mouais: t'as raison Tibo, faut qu'on parle !!  :hein: 

PS :


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

mouhahahahahaha le toboggan vaudois, faut que j'essaie ce soir     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un p'tit dernier pour la route des vacances ??*



Énorme, c'est énorme !


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un p'tit dernier pour la route des vacances ??*


 Mouhahahhahah Ecellent Roberto   

J'aime la creativité dans ce bar decidement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un p'tit dernier pour la route des vacances ??*


 
Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!     ... sans commentaires !!!!!   

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

hi hihihi bravo Roberto !!!   

 


 par contre c'est quoi le toboggan vaudois ...?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> hi hihihi bravo Roberto !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi ce soir?



Ch'uis avec mon chéri pourquoi ...?    ... tu veux lui parler ..?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

AH ben c'est bonSupermoquette a l'affut  

 Pk elle a pu son trident Lorna ???

 [MAJ] C'est revenu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

lol !! Rabajoise !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis avec mon chéri pourquoi ...?    ... tu veux lui parler ..?



j'ai quelques infos à lui donner


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2004)

Bravo à Roberto et bravo aussi à tout les autres. Vous êtes décidément très forts.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quelques infos à lui donner



Prétentieux  !  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Moi j'ai des croquis explicatifs, le mode d'emploi en 5 langues, les côtes, tout quoi._
> Ça demande de l'entrainement.
> Trop de gens pensent faire *le Toboggan Vaudois* alors qu'il ne font qu'un pauvre ersatz de _l'Echelle Balinaise._
> *Tout se perd.*



file steupl', il y a une fête tard dans la ville ce soir et j'aimerais bien enrichir la culture locale des jeunes filles qui trop souvent négligent leur "terroir"


----------



## tomtom (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un p'tit dernier pour la route des vacances ??*



Héhé, j'adore    :love:

 vivement que ça paraisse pour de vrais, les attentes interminables chez le médecin ne seront plus que d'agréables petites pauses


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> hi hihihi bravo Roberto !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tu te souviens de lundi soir ? C'est un peu pareil, mais ça dure juste 5 mn et au lieu du ..... c'est le ..... que tu ..... d'abord. Enfin, sinon tu peux aussi .... le ...... sur le ......, si t'as une heure ou deux ce soir on en reparle.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu te souviens de lundi soir ? C'est un peu pareil, mais ça dure juste 5 mn et au lieu du ..... c'est le ..... que tu ..... d'abord. Enfin, sinon tu peux aussi .... le ...... sur le ......, si t'as une heure ou deux ce soir on en reparle.




Lundi ...  :hein: .. ooh ouui lundi ...  :love:  ah c'est donc ça ... mais avec le ... en premier ?

ben écoute justement ce soir j'ai le temps ... ok pour un TP ...  :love:    



PS : Supermoquette profites-en ... il est là !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

pas la peine s'il connait déjà, y a pas d'surprise   

moi j'attend les schémas de roberto en 5 langues, très important les 5 langues


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement !
> *Sors du lot !*
> Fais-toi remarquer !... Tous les cakes du coin par chez toi s'essayent au Toboggan Vaudois parce que c'est le truc local...
> Les filles, Mec _(c'est un modeste amateur qui se permet de te le dire en toute amitié avec le regard baissé)_ *les filles faut les ÉTONNER !*
> ...



Pas b'soin, chuis pas vaudois mais jurassien, donc plutôt _bombardement de Dresde_   :love:


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement !
> *Sors du lot !*
> Fais-toi remarquer !... Tous les cakes du coin par chez toi s'essayent au Toboggan Vaudois parce que c'est le truc local...
> Les filles, Mec _(c'est un modeste amateur qui se permet de te le dire en toute amitié avec le regard baissé)_ *les filles faut les ÉTONNER !*
> ...


 Rhâ, fl*te ! Moi qui fait ne fait aux dauphinoises que le gratin dauphinois... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Ah.. désolé Roberto.. L'écluse il me semble que c'est Portugais... d'ailleurs ça se dit "éclu_g_e" avec l'accent... et ch'est la dédans qué rentre la péniche


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2004)

Je suis un spécialiste de la fondue savoyarde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un spécialiste de la fondue savoyarde !!!


Tidju ! moi qui me croyais un dieu en Belgique (excuse Doc ! ) avec ma "frite-mayo spéciale", j'ai intérêt à me recycler dans la gastronomie étrangère si je veux continuer à assurer !!!:rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! moi qui me croyais un dieu en Belgique (excuse Doc ! ) avec ma "frite-mayo spéciale", j'ai intérêt à me recycler dans la gastronomie étrangère si je veux continuer à assurer !!!:rateau:


 L'avantage du moule-frite, c'est que c'est universel. Quand on n'a pas le coeur à la fantaisie, c'est idéal


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Rien de tel qu'un Pierrot Gourmand pour garder une ame d'enfant


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2004)

zebiglunik a dit:
			
		

> avec ma "frite-mayo spéciale", j'ai intérêt à me recycler dans la gastronomie étrangère si je veux continuer à assurer !


 
 Pour pas trop changer d'élément tu peux commencer par ça : « Pommes fritess mit Erdnuss-Sauce »


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Tibo !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Tibo !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2004)

Il ne faut jamais être _trop_ sûr de soi...    C'est vrai Tibo... j'aurais dû ajouter également ton témoignage exclusif...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna, fais gaffe : ton mec va etre (encore) jaloux! Visiblement je hante l'écran noir de tes nuits blanches! 

(découvrir ca en rentrant d'une journée de taf pas possible, j'vous jure...  )


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, fais gaffe : ton mec va etre (encore) jaloux! Visiblement je hante l'écran noir de tes nuits blanches!
> 
> (découvrir ca en rentrant d'une journée de taf pas possible, j'vous jure...  )



Fais comme nous, ne bosse pas


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, fais gaffe : ton mec va etre (encore) jaloux! Visiblement je hante l'écran noir de tes nuits blanches!
> 
> (découvrir ca en rentrant d'une journée de taf pas possible, j'vous jure...  )


Meuh noon...      
Je vais juste en discuter gentiment avec elle. :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

On appelle les flics et les pompiers vers quelle heure ???


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Meuh noon...
> Je vais juste en discuter gentiment avec elle. :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:  :hosto:



Bah mon p'tit lolo, t'es pas comme ca, dis moi?!  

Faut dire... C'est vrai que tu démarres vite


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, fais gaffe : ton mec va etre (encore) jaloux! Visiblement je hante l'écran noir de tes nuits blanches!
> 
> (découvrir ca en rentrant d'une journée de taf pas possible, j'vous jure...  )



  Amok  ???? fu fais fier !!!!!  :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Meuh noon...
> Je vais juste en discuter gentiment avec elle. :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:  :hosto:



(mode parrain de la mafia féline avec grondement sur les "R" on) Lo, vient ici si t'es un chat!  :mouais: Il va falloir qu'on parle (mode parrain de la mafia féline avec grondement sur les "R"off)  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Meuh noon...
> Je vais juste en discuter gentiment avec elle. :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:  :hosto:



et encore je crois que t'as pas tout lu ces posts depuis le débuts, comme c'était chaud


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et encore je crois que t'as pas tout lu ces posts depuis le débuts, comme c'était chaud



Ca, et le reste! les lettres parfumées avec au dos "plus vite petit facteur : l'amour n'attend pas!"


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca, et le reste! les lettres parfumées avec au dos "plus vite petit facteur : l'amour n'attend pas!"



j'y avait même pas pensé! j'étais focalisé sur les MP


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

:affraid: 

Mais quelle bande d'enfoirés et je pèse mes mots !!!   


regardez-les ces deux là !!! pffff non mais j'y crois pas !


 Dans vos rêves tout ça !!!   


Lo ...?  y'à les môsieurs là les *vieux pervers* qui font que de m'embêter !!!


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Bouuuuuu la fayotte


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'y avait même pas pensé! j'étais focalisé sur les MP




y'à des coups de trident qui vont tomber !  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

On se calme sinon je fait une couture au premier qui bouge   :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

1.....2....3.....soleil !!!

J'ai vu Y'a Mondialmoquette qui a bougé


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1.....2....3.....soleil !!!
> 
> J'ai vu Y'a Mondialmoquette qui a bougé



salaud de délateur, j'ai pas pu résister en relisant tous ces messages  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lo ...?  y'à les môsieurs là les *vieux pervers* qui font que de m'embêter !!!



quelle indépendance


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1.....2....3.....soleil !!!
> 
> J'ai vu Y'a Mondialmoquette qui a bougé



Oui, mais lui il est toxique!  :mouais: Heureusement j'ai l'antidote! J'ai mis un patch anti substances hallucinogènes sous mes coussinets


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Excellent ! 

Il va peut-être falloir songer à l'ouverture d'un thread "Façon Tintin" les enfants... 
Bravo à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>



Ca c'est du vécu   !?!


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

Superbe Lo !   
  Bravo !


----------



## macelene (8 Juillet 2004)

Là aussi faut pas perdre le fil      

Bravo à toutes cette Bande de Joyeux LUrons :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

Lo!


----------



## tomtom (9 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'adooore !
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Benjamin ne pourrait-il pas nous mettre au point un service d'envois par MMS des participations à ce thread  pour les vacances?


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin ne pourrait-il pas nous mettre au point un service d'envois par MMS des participations à ce thread  pour les vacances?



chut, il va essayer de te vendre un pack


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

je vais pas bosser aujourd(hui, je le sens


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et ÇA, ça permet... d'envoyer des messages...???


         
  La vache !!!


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


  Arf ! 
  J'y ai pensé après !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>



mouhahahaha mdr, 'xcellent lo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

:hein: 

ET ça vous faire rire ??? !!!

Moi laissée seule dehors, juste avec mon trident sur la palier !!!  :mouais: 

à cause de VOUS !   

  heureusement je suis rentrée (enfin) ...




et là que vois-je ?????

 *Nephou nous cache des choses : il travaille pour IKEA !!! si !!!!!! *

 la preuve en image :


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Il ne fait rien en solde dis donc Nephou!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne fait rien en solde dis donc Nephou!



 non les vrais "créateurs" (de désordre) savent se faire payer ...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

On dirait presque chez moi    Mais j'ai encore une peu de taf pour y arriver


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

C'est quand même chaïr !!! 
Bravö Lörna!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

Une petite dernière...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On dirait presque chez moi    Mais j'ai encore une peu de taf pour y arriver



Et encore...on ne voit pas la cuisine!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une petite dernière...



Encore une attaque weboliviste


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore...on ne voit pas la cuisine!


 Meme po vrai j'ai rangé hier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même chaïr !!!
> Bravö Lörna!



Tu l'as dit ! 

 je ne maïtrise pas tröp le suëdois ... mais il me sëmble qu'ils aïment bien les p'tits points haut perchés ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !
> 
> je ne maïtrise pas tröp le suëdois ... mais il me sëmble qu'ils aïment bien les p'tits points haut perchés ...



Il n'y a pas que les petits points qui sont haut perchés


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

*Mouarffff comme dirait Notre Thebigounet  :  * 

Ils sont déchainés... rien ne les arrête...   

     c'est bon de rire...
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Ça se voit qu'il fait beau, que les petits oiseuax chantent, et que Webo est adopté, tout ça... :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

Alors là  je suis sur le cul... me voici panthéonisé dans le bar par lorna  (non Lo. c'est pas sexule  ) je ne me sens plus de joie comme on dit   (pss : tout le monde se retourne vers moi en écarquillant les yeux... c'est normal  )


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !
> 
> je ne maïtrise pas tröp le suëdois ... mais il me sëmble qu'ils aïment bien les p'tits points haut perchés ...



 pour le model lingüs :rose: euh... comment dire  ta langue n'aurait-elle pas fourché ? Tu l'as tellement facile (la fourche pas la langue). 

pss pour zebig et les autres : non je ne travaille pas pour le modèle künï en ce moment


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Lorna !      :love:
  

  Bravo WebO !


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pour le model lingüs :rose: euh... comment dire  ta langue n'aurait-elle pas fourché ? Tu l'as tellement facile (la fourche pas la langue).
> 
> pss pour zebig et les autres : non je ne travaille pas pour le modèle künï en ce moment



En parlant de *.* , Lorna travaille toujours sur le modèle *.G*.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de *.* , Lorna travaille toujours sur le modèle *.G*.



Je sens qu'elle va encore dormir dehors ce soir


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

Ça raffermit non ? af: :ailleu:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ça raffermit non ? af: :ailleu:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

cool le balais dans l'cul


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

mégawaaaarrrf!


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



    
Arf© !!!


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>



On n'est pas macho mais réalistes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pour le model lingüs :rose: euh... comment dire  ta langue n'aurait-elle pas fourché ? Tu l'as tellement facile (la fourche pas la langue).
> 
> pss pour zebig et les autres : non je ne travaille pas pour le modèle künï en ce moment



 c'est bien je vois que tu as lu dans le détail !!     




PS : m'en veux pas j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>




Et tac dans les dents ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




  


Ben voilà il fallait bien qu'on se "venge" ... 

PS : ça doit faire mal ... :sick:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, une lampe rouge porte-bière, hype ça


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Arf... encore...    C'était le dimanche soir après l'AES Leysin... On était plein de couleurs après une belle journée de ski.


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Trop bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



  c'est plus vrai que nature


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

J'avais loupé ca ! 


Je confirme! Tout!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avais loupé ca !
> 
> 
> Je confirme! Tout!



AH BON!  :affraid:


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avais loupé ca !
> 
> 
> Je confirme! Tout!



       Mais ça demande à *être controlé...  * :rose:

Et  le témoignage de Lorna... est tout à fait édifiant aussi... 

ps: je crois qu'elle risque encore de dormir sur le palier...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



   

Snif... Ai bien ri moi... Françoise Hardy ! Vais avoir du mal à me remettre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça demande à *être controlé...  * :rose:
> 
> Et  le témoignage de Lorna... est tout à fait édifiant aussi...
> 
> ps: je crois qu'elle risque encore de dormir sur le palier...





Non, mais là il va carrément l'envoyer en exil!


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

Pour une fois, je n'y suis pour rien!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok, arrête,


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez ce genre de presse : c'est du n'importe quoi et ils se sont emmêlés les pinceaux. Pour rétablir la vérité, Lorna a plutôt dit un truc du genre : "mon dieu, mais où vais-je mettre tout ca?". Ce qui est beaucoup moins grave, ou du moins compromettant, vous en conviendrez!



(mode Lorna les yeux dans le casque on) C'est vrai que la baguette ça dépasse toujours du panier. C'est pour ça que les boulangères proposent toujours "Je vous la coupe?" 
:mouais: On ne parlait pas de courses?(mode Lorna les yeux dans le casque off)


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Amok, arrête,







Quoi???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Posté par Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez ce genre de presse : c'est du n'importe quoi et ils se sont emmêlés les pinceaux. Pour rétablir la vérité, Lorna a plutôt dit un truc du genre : "mon dieu, mais où vais-je mettre tout ca?". Ce qui est beaucoup moins grave, ou du moins compromettant, vous en conviendrez!






			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Lorna les yeux dans le casque on) C'est vrai que la baguette ça dépasse toujours du panier. C'est pour ça que les boulangères proposent toujours "Je vous la coupe?"
> :mouais: On ne parlait pas de courses?(mode Lorna les yeux dans le casque off)



[mode Lorna (la VRAIE) les yeux dans le casque, les manches remontées on] C'est vrai que la baguette dépasse souvent des paniers, le mien est grand il en a vu de belles (52 cm - 3Kg200) donc c'est past une petite ficelle qui va l'impressionner [mode Lorna (la VRAIE) les yeux dans le casque, les manches remontées off]


La vérité maintenant : 
Amok : "allez Lorna viens chez moi j'en ai une grosse"
Lorna : " pff tu me gonfles Amok (si je puis dire) avec ta grosse
Amok : "non mais Lorna avec moi tu va connaître l'orgasme *le vrai*
Lorna :  :mouais: Amok t'es lourd , vraiment ...  :mouais: 
Amok : "tiens je t'envoie un photo de moi, nu ..."
Amok : "tu l'as eue ?" :love:
Lorna : "euh oui ... "
Amok : Aloooors impressionnée ...?     
Lorna : "ben écoutes je me demande bien par quoi  : * ta grosse* je la cherche encore , la prochaine fait une macro : je verrai mieux !!!


 Voilà maintenant vous savez réellement ce qui s'est passé ! 


Amok inutile de surenchérir, faut assumer un peu !  

PS : vous l'aurez cherché !  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà maintenant vous savez réellement ce qui s'est passé !
> 
> 
> Amok inutile de surenchérir, faut assumer un peu !
> ...





Lorna, je ne voudrais pas mettre en doute ta bonne santé mentale, mais es tu sûre que c'était moi?!

 :affraid: 

Des photos de moi nu???!!!!!!!!!  :affraid:  On peut voir????


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2004)

oui ... ! j'ai.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, je ne voudrais pas mettre en doute ta bonne santé mentale, mais es tu sûre que c'était moi?!
> 
> :affraid:
> 
> Des photos de moi nu???!!!!!!!!!  :affraid:  On peut voir????



 je ne garde QUE les photos intéressantes !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des photos de moi nu???!!!!!!!!!  :affraid:  On peut voir????



C'est une façon de parler ou il faut vraiment que je les montre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oui ... ! j'ai.



Ah! Ben ça! Pour un nouvelle, c'est une nouvelle!   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une façon de parler ou il faut vraiment que je les montre ?



Allez DocEvil  Allez Anne  !!!!

  

(moi j'ai tout jeté)


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une façon de parler ou il faut vraiment que je les montre ?



Pas celles où nous sommes tous les deux faisant le "porte avion" j'espère!


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (moi j'ai tout jeté)



   

Souvent femme varie! Meme celle dont tu disais en la serrant sur ton p'tit coeur : "je la garderais toujours, nous sommes trop beaux, on dirait les premiers instants du monde, et depuis j'ai pris 10 Kgs"?!


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (moi j'ai tout jeté)



et menteuse en plus ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'en ai une aussi  mais de DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et menteuse en plus ...



Anne , j'ai dit que je ne gardais QUE les photos intéressantes ...  :hein: tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Anne , j'ai dit que je ne gardais QUE les photos intéressantes ...  :hein: tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !  :mouais:



Bah il y en avait d'interressantes! Celles ou l'on ne distinguait plus la tete de la queue, par exemple, comme ces chiens pleins de poils!


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

APWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL

Oups


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2004)

C'était l'époque où tu étais contortioniste dans un cirque. C'était bien.... On s'aimait simplement, les bras et les jambes mélangés, ta p'tite tete sans casque, mon p'tit casque sans tete, tu aimais les papillons et les marguerites, les pates alphabet a la sauce tomate trop cuites et tu me jurais le grand amour.

C'était avant que tu rencontres ce routier international, roux et rose, qui roulait en DAF et trainait son cocker partout avec lui. Il avait un pied bot et présentait la jeune asiatique qui l'accompagnait comme "sa niece". Tout le monde savait qu'il n'en était rien et qu'il l'avait, venant de Formose, tirée d'un bordel de Shanghai. Tout le monde savait, sauf toi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Sacré cachotier Doc


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah il y en avait d'interressantes! Celles ou l'on ne distinguait plus la tete de la queue, par exemple, comme ces chiens pleins de poils!



tu veux parler de celle-là ? 







Non effectivement celle-là ...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de celle-là ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Laissez les photos de moi tranquille, je m'etais pas rasé ce matin la


----------



## loudjena (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna ? Tu es là ? Pourquoi tu dis que ta connexion ne marche plus ? C'était bon j'avais commencé à télécharger tout le dossier d'images que tu m'a filé dans ton dossier public ! 
Lorna/public/Amok_nu/
Amok_nu_de_face.jpg 
Amok_nu_sous_la_ceinture.jpg 
Amok_vraiment_tout_nu.jpg 
Amok_complètement_nu.jpg
 etc.
Bon Lorna si ta connexion est rétablie on reprends ? 
_Pour ne pas avoir à censuré MacG je passe sous silence les noms explicites des autres fichiers !_  

Donc il y aurait en circulation illicite des photos d'hommes nus, des photos d'hommes nus en provenance d'éminents membres de MacGé ?   

Et ça s'attrape comment ça ? Il y a eu des fuites chez Barsi Barla ou chez Ici Paris ?

Il faut peut-être que je demande à Macki de m'arranger le coup sur eBay ? Ç a doit valoir son pesant d'or des images pareil !  :mouais:

Halàlà, il faut avoir le coeur solide pour être membre de MacGé !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

[mode réclamations on] je voudrais juste faire remarquer ... que là y'à un problème ...y'à une deuxième image  [mode réclamations off]


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avais loupé ca !
> 
> 
> Je confirme! Tout!



Mais comment as-tu pu louper ça?...   Bientôt d'autres hors-série _Ici Paris_...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna! M'enfin!


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna! M'enfin!



Tibo, tu as du te tromper de...


----------



## Lo1911 (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna tu es repérée    

Lé fort ton LO


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Vraiment excellent, Lo !


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

excellent les lo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah il y en avait d'interressantes! Celles ou l'on ne distinguait plus la tete de la queue, par exemple, comme ces chiens pleins de poils!








_Elvis nous déclare :_

-- Non seulement je ne suis pas mort, mais en plus on m'a montré les photos d'Amok.
Depuis, je me sens minable et je me suis installé comme confiseur à Cambrai. Yeah !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2004)

C'était confiseur à Cambrais, ou maquettiste au rabais dans le centre...

Je preferre faire du bien aux gens...

Elvis.


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Donc il y aurait en circulation illicite des photos d'hommes nus, des photos d'hommes nus en provenance d'éminents membres de MacGé ?



Ceci-dit faut pas confondre éminent et éminence. Sinon, on risque de tomber de haut.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (moi j'ai tout jeté)



C'est bien dommage ! Chacun sait que l'Amok, c'est comme le cochon : rien à jeter, tout est bon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dommage ! Chacun sait que l'Amok, c'est comme le cochon : rien à jeter, tout est bon.



Sans compter que si Lorna avait donné ces photos à Mackie, il aurait pu se payer son voyage au Japon!


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Ca vaut vraiment quelque chose des photo de l'amok ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Encore une nuit dehors pour Lorna  

Excellent


----------



## Lo1911 (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Elle est trop Mimi Lorna, moi je veux bien l'adopter


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elle est trop Mimi Lorna, moi je veux bien l'adopter



Au moins une personne qui a du c½ur ici !


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2004)

Euh moi j'aurais pris une baffe par Lo si je l'avais dit alors.... j'prefere rien dire


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elle est trop Mimi Lorna, moi je veux bien l'adopter



Moi, j'ai déjà une option sur gribouille.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>




Lorna, fais attention, ce sont des imposteurs! TheBig ne sort qu'en tongues et Amok ne soûle jamais les femmes, si diablotines soient-elles!


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2004)

Et pis il est ou son trident ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et Amok ne saoûle jamais les femmes, si diablotines soient-elles!



Je confirme. Amok ne saoule que les hommes. (Soupir).

P.S. : D'ailleurs, Messieurs, méfiez-vous s'il profite de votre demi-sommeil aviné pour vous proposer de faire "le porte-avions" ou "la frégate de Taïwan". On pense qu'en se reveillant on aura mal à la tête, mais bernique !


----------



## loudjena (10 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci-dit faut pas confondre éminent et éminence. Sinon, on risque de tomber de haut.



Oui, surtout qu'on raconte que par ici certains membres masculins seraient éminament membrés


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de parcourir les pages de ce fil et de découvrir, en retard, vos créations. Bravo à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Anne , j'ai dit que je ne gardais QUE les photos intéressantes ...  :hein: tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !  :mouais:



Faut assumer


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>



simplement mythique    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pis il est ou son trident ???



Confifqué à l'entrée !  :modo:  :mouais: 



Sont pas fous !


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Confifqué à l'entrée !  :modo:  :mouais:




c'est quoi cette bouteille dans la main ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette bouteille dans la main ?



Laisses-lui j'ai mis du GHB dedans


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

Excellent     

C'était la version Mister Hyde du Docteur Mac ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Ça fout les boules


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2004)

D'ailleurs, l'original est toujours disponible ici.


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



je suis né en 1981


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en 1981



La gestation a bien duré trois ans, non?...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Peut-être pas, mais l'apprentissage de l'assembleur 6502, oui !
Quel dommage d'avoir vu arriver le mac pour son anniversaire (et presque tout à refaire avec l'assembleur 68000)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

é ankor


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis né en 1981



Vlan, je viens de me prendre un vieux coup derrière les oreilles, là.... 1981 tu dis...?

Mon dieu, j'avais déjà fauté, et pas qu'une fois !   



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La gestation a bien duré trois ans, non?...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

y a Lorna qui parle de P.O.R.N. sur iChat, et devant mackie en plus  :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a Lorna qui parle de P.O.R.N. sur iChat, et devant mackie en plus  :love:



ça doit être a cause de x-japan


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, j'avais déjà fauté, et pas qu'une fois !



Oui mais pour un loup, voir le loup, c'est naturel !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pour un loup, voir le loup, c'est naturel !



plus que le produit en tout cas


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Waouuuu, et si on clique ??   

ah non .... marche pas ... on s'y croirait !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Tibo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Merci de soutenir mon fervent hommage aux combattants des sous-sols de MacG


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de soutenir mon fervent hommage aux combattants des sous-sols de MacG



normal normal le tlent ça s'encourage ! 

Et elles sont où nos marmottes ? 

Revenez, et oh, l'hibernation c'est fini là ...


----------



## mactambour (11 Juillet 2004)

Un lecteur du célèbre hebdomadaire *BARSI...BARLA* ayant remarqué avec un énorme intérêt la page *SOUVENIRS* me fait parvenir cet article visiblement déchiré dans la Presse du Sud...
Cela viendrait à point infirmer les dires dudit hebdomadaire...

  






Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu !!!


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Excellent mactambour !!!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2004)

Après plusieurs semaines d'attente, le nouveau single et la vidéo de Popolispo est enfin là.
Macki nous a pondu un texte de toute beauté.  





Un extrait de la vidéo est visible en exclu pour Macgé ici.

Rendons à César...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après plusieurs semaines d'attente, le nouveau single et la vidéo de Popolispo est enfin là.
> Macki nous a pondu un texte de toute beauté.
> 
> (...)
> ...



J'adore la Belgique... et les Belges surtout  :love:   Arf... Paul... magnifique...


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Paul !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après plusieurs semaines d'attente, le nouveau single et la vidéo de Popolispo est enfin là.
> Macki nous a pondu un texte de toute beauté.



   

BRAVO Paul !!!!!    

Tu chantes super bien !


----------



## Gilbertus (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après plusieurs semaines d'attente, le nouveau single et la vidéo de Popolispo est enfin là.
> Macki nous a pondu un texte de toute beauté.
> 
> Un extrait de la vidéo est visible en exclu pour Macgé ici.



Arff ! Arfff !    Ma fille de 3 ans a beaucoup aimé "le Monsieur qui chante"   Une fan est née..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'adore la Belgique... et les Belges surtout  :love:   Arf... Paul... magnifique...


Ouais ! on est forts .......... surtout lui !!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après plusieurs semaines d'attente, le nouveau single et la vidéo de Popolispo est enfin là.
> Macki nous a pondu un texte de toute beauté.



Mon Dieu...      

Je suppose que Silvia était absente???!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après plusieurs semaines d'attente, le nouveau single et la vidéo de Popolispo est enfin là.



Il y a des moments comme ça dans la vie où les mots me manquent...   

C'est énorme.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu...
> 
> Je suppose que Silvia était absente???!!!



Oui, elle est au boulot. 
Par contre je m'étais engagé en ranger un peu la maison, je suis pas mal en retard.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle est au boulot.
> Par contre je m'étais engagé en ranger un peu la maison, je suis pas mal en retard.



C'est sûr qu'une telle accoustique ça a du te demander un temps fou !   

Bravo excellent


----------



## bebert (12 Juillet 2004)

Vazy Popol !!!


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle est au boulot.



  
J'aurais parié!



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je m'étais engagé en ranger un peu la maison, je suis pas mal en retard.


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après plusieurs semaines d'attente, le nouveau single et la vidéo de Popolispo est enfin là.
> Macki nous a pondu un texte de toute beauté.
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime pas obispo


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

_Pssssttt !!!!
    Dites, mam'zelle Silvia !
    J'crois bien qu'vot' Paul il fait la fête quand vous n'êtes pas là !!!
    On entendait d'la musique et tout et tout !!!_


----------



## Lio70 (12 Juillet 2004)

Mort de rire, Paul! Et CHTONK, encore un coup de boule!    :love:   

Message édité:


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne.


Ce sera pour la prochaine fois...


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des moments comme ça dans la vie où les mots me manquent...
> C'est énorme.



Tout est dit ! C'est extra !


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2004)

Je crois qu'il est temps d'appliquer les sangsues, en désespoir de cause.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Fulvio (12 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Y en a un qui fait plus peur que l'autre :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Chapeau Mister !!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



On vit vraiment dans un drôle de monde !   

Y a quand même de l'esthétique : incontestablement, les deux font la paire.


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Bravo, bravo Doc !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Mwouais ..... y'a vraiment des dingues sur ce forum .....    






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## einqui (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ..... y'a vraiment des dingues sur ce forum .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh, eh, Rastabowsky-san.... :love:
 C'est dommage que les cheveux ne soient pas assortis a la barbe...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Ca fous la trouille quand même.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Ha ! Mais c'est pourtant vrai que les lunettes ça donne un air de garçon de bonne famille !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Eh, eh, Rastabowsky-san.... :love:
> C'est dommage que les cheveux ne soient pas assortis a la barbe...



C'est pour créer une harmonie avec l'alternance des couleurs du couvre-chef du chef


----------



## benjamin (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ..... y'a vraiment des dingues sur ce forum .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   T'as toujours ces accessoires avec toi, dans un tiroir de ton bureau ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'as toujours ces accessoires avec toi, dans un tiroir de ton bureau ?


 ... ouais ! mais en toute discrétion ... !!! 
J'ai pas envie qu'on me prenne pour un dingo ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie qu'on me prenne pour un dingo ... :love:



 :mouais: et comment tu t'y prends pour y arriver ...?  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: et comment tu t'y prends pour y arriver ...? :mouais:


Tout l'art consiste à être un peu dingo, mais pas trop !!!!!:rateau: 

Tu vois, si je racontais à mes collègues qu'actuellement je suis en train de rameuter Dark et Roberto pour qu'ils ramènent leur hélico virtuel afin d'aller secourir une diablotine rouge toute aussi virtuelle dans une forêt qui n'existe pas alors qu'elle est assaillie par un ours à 3 yeux avec des oreilles coloriées ... ça, ça la foutrait mal ... !!!!! 

Alors, je ne dis rien !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout l'art consiste à être un peu dingo, mais pas trop !!!!!:rateau:
> ...
> Alors, je ne dis rien !!!!!!:rateau:



Pareil pour moi, mais là c'était pas au bureau  :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, mais là c'était pas au bureau  :


Arf !   ... mais c'est moins marrant à réaliser parce que t'as moins de risques !!!!! 

Imagine ... je fais ça dans mon bureau et y'a une ptéro qui rentre .....  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !   ... mais c'est moins marrant à réaliser parce que t'as moins de risques !!!!!
> 
> Imagine ... je fais ça dans mon bureau et y'a une ptéro qui rentre .....  :affraid:



ZeBig, regare derrière toi ...


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !   ... mais c'est moins marrant à réaliser parce que t'as moins de risques !!!!!



Si si, ma femme aurait pu débarquer dans la cuisine pour se faire une tisane !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout l'art consiste à être un peu dingo, mais pas trop !!!!!:rateau:
> 
> Tu vois, si je racontais à mes collègues qu'actuellement je suis en train de rameuter Dark et Roberto pour qu'ils ramènent leur hélico virtuel afin d'aller secourir une diablotine rouge toute aussi virtuelle dans une forêt qui n'existe pas alors qu'elle est assaillie par un ours à 3 yeux avec des oreilles coloriées ... ça, ça la foutrait mal ... !!!!!
> 
> Alors, je ne dis rien !!!!!!:rateau:




  moi qui comptais sur toi et ton RAV ... pour me sortir de là ...

Ah pour faire le malin en ville avec son 4X4 oui ça il est là ...pour épater l'Exptéro qui l'avait largué parce qu'il n'avait pas de voiture ; il est toujours là ...

mais pour sauver une pauvre diablotine , abandonnée dans un bois par son copain jaloux, telle une mamie laissée sur une aire d'autoroute : 

là y'à plus personne !!!  


 tout se perd !   

Pfffff ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Déjà qu'un jour mon boss m'a surpris avec mes peluches étalées sur le bureau (euh ! quand je parle de mes peluches, je veux dire mes "vraies peluches" hein !!!) prêtes pour une photo de groupe .... 

J'ai trouvé une excuse du genre : "euh ! c'est une blague que je prépare pour mes gosses !" 

A vrai dire, j'ai été assez confus quand il m'a répondu : "et il a quel âge le plus jeune chez vous ... 19 ans, 20 ans ?????????" 

ps : et alors ... je fais ce que je veux quand même !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi qui comptais sur toi et ton RAV ... pour me sortir de là ...


Euh ! tu crois quand même pas que je vais risquer de salir mon cuir beige ???  
:love:


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! tu crois quand même pas que je vais risquer de salir mon cuir beige ???
> :love:



La moleskine ? Mais ça se lave très bien pourtant...


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La moleskine ? Mais ça se lave très bien pourtant...



Merde, j'avais lu « cuir belge »...  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ..... y'a vraiment des dingues sur ce forum .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _
  "Do you really want to hurt me ?
  Do you really want to make me cryyyy ?"


_Ah non ! J'me gourre !!!  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La moleskine ? Mais ça se lave très bien pourtant...


 ...moleskine !!! ... moleskine !!!   

...du pur cuir de vachette pleine peau époilé et tanné à la main en Belgique (si, môssieur ! en Belgique), là ou les pâturages sont bien gras et gorgés de Spa Reine ... 

Je ne mets pas mon c... sur n'importe quoi, moi !!! 

:love: :love: :love: 

...et puis, si ça tombe, il fait humide dans la forêt ... de là à ce que la diablotine déteigne sur mon cuir moëlleux....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis, si ça tombe, il fait humide dans la forêt ... de là à ce que la diablotine déteigne sur mon cuir moëlleux....


En plus, elle l'a avoué ... elle aime Lo !!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: 
...faut nin abuser quand même !!!!:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Bof, la belle affaire !
Moi aussi, j'aime bien Lo et j'en fais pas un fromage (enfin si, y'à un tradada où la crème commence à bien durcir   )


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mets pas mon c... sur n'importe quoi, moi !!!



Parce que tu n'as pas encore d'iSight, mais ça viendra...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...moleskine !!! ... moleskine !!!
> 
> ...du pur cuir de vachette pleine peau époilé et tanné à la main en Belgique (si, môssieur ! en Belgique), là ou les pâturages sont bien gras et gorgés de Spa Reine ...
> 
> ...




  pauvre vachette !   née pour que sa peau serve de siège !!! et à des belges en plus !   

Aucune pitié ZeBig !   

Quoi ? moi ? énervée ?   

mais euh allez-y : passez plusieurs jours paumés dans un bois ou y'à même pas l'ADSL (et je parle pas du confort !!! pfff), vous demandez de l'aide à la seule personne équipée (je parle voiture là) pour affronter l'univers chaotique de ce bois : et qu'est-ce qu'il vous répond ????!!!


 :hein: 

ouais ouais, j'ai le trident affûté !   

Avertissement pour Zebig :  je te préviens si je vois roder un véhicule ressemblant de près ou de loin au tien ... je lui fais un p'tit baptême maison, avec mon trident ... 
Tu verra, je le relookerai ton Rav !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bof, la belle affaire !
> Moi aussi, j'aime bien Lo et j'en fais pas un fromage (enfin si, y'à un tradada où la crème commence à bien durcir   )





:affraid:

alors ça y est ... il a déjà refait sa vie ...?   

Et euh ..ça fait longtemps ...?   

houlà, ça m'fait un choc ce qu'tu m'dis là !

 :casse:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avertissement pour Zebig :  je te préviens si je vois roder un véhicule ressemblant de près ou de loin au tien ... je lui fais un p'tit baptême maison, avec mon trident ...
> Tu verra, je le relookerai ton Rav !


:rateau:  ... même pas peur ! J'vais pô à Pau !!!!!!!!:rateau: 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  ... même pas peur ! J'vais pô à Pau !!!!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> :love:



Hélas.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2004)

Oh mais il est vivant


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  ... même pas peur ! J'vais pô à Pau !!!!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> :love:



Ah mais moi je peux aller par chez toi ...   

Ps : en fait dommage : avec Doc on t'aurait fait une visite guidée du béarn !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Arfffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!      ... vivant ... peut-être ! mais dans quel état !!!!!  


ps : je préfère le dire moi-même !!!!:rateau: :rateau: 

:love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2004)

visiblement faire / dire des coneries ca conserve bien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> visiblement faire / dire des coneries ca conserve bien



j'en suis la preuve vivante  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



Maman! Enfin! dans mes bras!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu n'as pas encore d'iSight, mais ça viendra...


 :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Maman! Enfin! dans mes bras!!!!! :love: :love: :love:


j ai ruine une premiere fois les pages finances du NYTimes suite au deballage de peluches de TheBig alors que je buvais un jus d orange, la je viens de pourrir les pages sports avec un beau rejet de cafe tellement j ai pouffe !!

z avez gagne !! plus rien a lire, je vais devoir sortir...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Et euh ..ça fait longtemps ...?
> 
> ...



Ben tu sais les vendredis soir à partir de 22h00 l'année dernière...


----------



## macelene (13 Juillet 2004)

*       Lorna et son Lo, Foguenne, The Doc, The BIg et Bassman... faudrait voir à ralentir la cadence... je peux plus suivre...*


*Bravo mille fois   *

*:love: *


----------



## benjamin (13 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j ai ruine une premiere fois les pages finances du NYTimes suite au deballage de peluches de TheBig alors que je buvais un jus d orange, la je viens de pourrir les pages sports avec un beau rejet de cafe tellement j ai pouffe !!
> 
> z avez gagne !! plus rien a lire, je vais devoir sortir...



Genre tu comprends une phrase du NYTimes


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Si si, ma femme aurait pu débarquer dans la cuisine pour se faire une tisane !



Pire que ça, tu aurais pu reculer et renverser le vase !


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Genre tu comprends une phrase du NYTimes


non, mais je pose mon cafe dessus !!     

_note quand meme qu a brooklyn, les gens sont sympas et pas choques par mon accent !!!  _


----------



## benjamin (13 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, mais je pose mon cafe dessus !!



Toute une éducation à refaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, mais je pose mon cafe dessus !!
> 
> _note quand meme qu a brooklyn, les gens sont sympas et pas choques par mon accent !!!  _



Salut Alèm


----------



## benjamin (13 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _note quand meme qu a brooklyn, les gens sont sympas et pas choques par mon accent !!!  _



Attends, tu es sûr de l'endroit ?
Je viens de tracer ton ip et d'atterrir à Brauclin, petit village de la Creuse de 8 habitants.  
Cela dit, ton accent picard aurait dû les étonner :mouais:


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Alèm


salut la panthere !   :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Attends, tu es sûr de l'endroit ?
> Je viens de tracer ton ip et d'atterrir à Brauclin, petit village de la Creuse de 8 habitants.
> Cela dit, ton accent picard aurait dû les étonner :mouais:


   demystificateur va !!!     

t as du bol que ce &*?%(&?$??%((&( de thinkpad sous win98 n accepte pas mon Dimage !!   

je t aurais bien envoye une image de l empire state tout proche dans les nuages !!


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *       Lorna et son Lo, Foguenne, The Doc, The BIg et Bassman... faudrait voir à ralentir la cadence... je peux plus suivre...*
> 
> 
> *Bravo mille fois   *
> ...



Et les autres, ils sentent le gaz?! 

Juste pour info, si vous suivez le lien, il y a déjà quelques inédits. Par inédits nous entendons "non postables" 


Par ici 
.
.
.
.
.
.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Attends, tu es sûr de l'endroit ?
> Je viens de tracer ton ip et d'atterrir à Brauclin, petit village de la Creuse de 8 habitants.
> Cela dit, ton accent picard aurait dû les étonner :mouais:



(mode Bilbo par jour de grand vent on) C'est la mise à jour vBulletin  :mouais:   (mode Bilbo par jour de grand vent off)


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres, ils sentent le gaz?!
> 
> Juste pour info, si vous suivez le lien, il y a déjà quelques inédits. Par inédits nous entendons "non postables"
> 
> ...



    Ça va le démanger de te répondre !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres, ils sentent le gaz?!



Et un Zyklon B pour la six, un


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres, ils sentent le gaz?!
> 
> Juste pour info, si vous suivez le lien, il y a déjà quelques inédits. Par inédits nous entendons "non postables"
> 
> ...



C'est déjà bien remplis.


----------



## benjamin (13 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà bien remplis.



Je vais en reprendre certains sur le blog dès que possible


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2004)

Je vous aide 

Cherchez dans les incasables, et dans les pubs 


Pour ceux qui veulent participer aux inédits (ou interdits), c'est open!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui veulent participer aux inédits (ou interdits), c'est open!



Désolé j'ai des rougeurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'ai des rougeurs



à cause de ton nouveau Mac


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Oups tu es sûr là ?   Ça me semble être bien factice pour être de qualité tout ça !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à cause de ton nouveau Mac



Néophyte, Apple n'a jamais produit de souris à deux boutons.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Néophyte, Apple n'a jamais produit de souris à deux boutons.



t'es un manuel, toi


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pire que ça, tu aurais pu reculer et renverser le vase !



Le vase c'est, rien ! J'aurais pu reculer sur l'iSight !


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Arf© !   
    Lemmy, je suis allé voir où t'avais trouvé ton gif animé.... :mouais:... ben mon cochon (c'est le cas de l'dire !!!    ) tu dois pas t'ennuyer quand t'es en vadrouille sur internet ! :rateau:   
    T'en profites quand ta femme est pas là ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'es un manuel, toi



Mon affection pour la molette ne te regarde pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le vase c'est, rien ! J'aurais pu reculer sur l'iSight !


   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© !    ben mon cochon (c'est le cas de l'dire !!!    ) tu dois pas t'ennuyer quand t'es en vadrouille sur internet ! :rateau:
> T'en profites quand ta femme est pas là ?



dans l'cochon tout est bon


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon affection pour la molette ne te regarde pas



du moment que ce n'est pas ma molette...    :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Nom de Zeus qu'il sont vilains  Mais qu'est ce que ça fait du bien     

J'aurais bien donné un p'tit coup de boule... Mais a plus.....


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Zeus qu'il sont vilains  Mais qu'est ce que ça fait du bien
> 
> J'aurais bien donné un p'tit coup de boule... Mais a plus.....



Enfin   Tous les goût son dans la nature


----------



## loudjena (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais il est vivant



Oui oui il est bien vivant !


----------



## macelene (14 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres, ils sentent le gaz?!


 
Non, non, sentent bon... :rose:  
Toutes mes excuses Monsignor L' Amok...


     

_ps: ton lien est très bien... _


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

Nous interrompons ce message publicitaire pour vous signaler que le ménage va se faire...

grâce à un procédé révolutionnaire (vu à la télé)...

...à suivre...


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses Monsignor L' Amok...




Monsignore... J'adore ! 



			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le vase c'est, rien ! J'aurais pu reculer sur l'iSight !




Ca t'a plu, ca!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous interrompons ce message publicitaire pour vous signaler que le ménage va se faire...
> 
> grâce à un procédé révolutionnaire (vu à la télé)...
> 
> ...à suivre...



c'est ton jour de corvée


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous interrompons ce message publicitaire pour vous signaler que le ménage va se faire...
> 
> grâce à un procédé révolutionnaire (vu à la télé)...
> 
> ...à suivre...


  Je meurs déjà d'impatience !!! :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous interrompons ce message publicitaire pour vous signaler que le ménage va se faire...



Je crains le pire.... Tu passes l'aspirateur avec un petit tablier blanc ?! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crains le pire.... Tu passes l'aspirateur avec un petit tablier blanc ?! :affraid:



Et aussi avec le bonnet péruvien et les schlapettes?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Ca va etre joli, le tout accompagné du dernier album de Julio Iglesias


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous interrompons ce message publicitaire pour vous signaler que le ménage va se faire...
> ...à suivre...



t'as été la victime d'un assaut de moutons


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca va etre joli, le tout accompagné du dernier album de Julio Iglesias



C'est d'un érotisme torride tout ca. Digne d'un 14 juillet.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

j'ai un debut de missile sol air tellement c'est erotique


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un debut de missile sol air tellement c'est erotique



c'est l'érection nationale


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un debut de missile sol air tellement c'est erotique



Petit vantard. sol/sol me semble plus adapté ! et encore, je t'évite le mortier avec début au zénith et arrivée en s'écrasant ! 

L'erection obeit a des lois balistiques que la cible et son positionnement régissent!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Petit vantard. sol/sol me semble plus adapté ! et encore, je t'évite le mortier avec début au zénith et arrivée en s'écrasant !
> 
> L'erection obeit a des lois balistiques que la cible et son positionnement régissent!



de quoi réparer les dégats:







 :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de quoi réparer les dégats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'un autre côté, n'exagérons rien : la charge explosive est légère!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, n'exagérons rien : la charge explosive est légère!



après réflexion, ça devrait suffire...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

Juste pour vous dire que si ça ne vous fait pas rire, moi, je ris beaucoup en le faisant...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous dire que si ça ne vous fait pas rire, moi, je ris beaucoup en le faisant...



on essaie de se distraire en attendant...  :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on esaie de se distraire en attendant...  :sleep:



Avec un cours de balistique de Monsignor l'Amok   Mais où est Mackie?


----------



## tomtom (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on essaie de se distraire en attendant...  :sleep:



" 5 lettres

- pas mieux

- B O U L O N S 

- Ah, moi j'avais B O U L O I R E

- ... "

 :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec un cours de balistique de Monsignor l'Amok   Mais où est Mackie?


 Il lit tout ca attentivement le mackie


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

Après des mois de recherche, l'équipe de Popolproduction est fière de vous présenter 
LA solution à vos problèmes d'excès de Macgé et de déficit de ménage. 
(votre compagne n'est pas d'accord que vous engagiez une femme de ménage et que vous vous occupiez des entretiens d'embauches... histoire vrai... )







La vidéo explicative finira de vous convaincre, 2 minutes 30 de démonstrations!!! 



C'est pas tout ça mais il faut que je termine la pelouse...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Ouh putain ca fout la trouille ca


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Ou alors, on peut engager un "entretiend'embauchator"


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Paul... Magnifique...     J'ai pas encore vu la fin...  Mdr déjà...    :love:   

Silvia qui se fâche...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après des mois de recherche, l'équipe de Popolproduction est fière de vous présenter
> LA solution à vos problèmes d'excès de Macgé et de déficit de ménage.
> (votre compagne n'est pas d'accord que vous engagiez une femme de ménage et que vous vous occupiez des entretiens d'embauches... histoire vrai... )
> 
> ...



superbe     

_on me dit que tu dois faire une video par semaine, désormais_


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Whaaa ! La maîtrise du produit à vitres ! impressionnant !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après des mois de recherche, l'équipe de Popolproduction est fière de vous présenter
> LA solution à vos problèmes d'excès de Macgé et de déficit de ménage.
> (votre compagne n'est pas d'accord que vous engagiez une femme de ménage et que vous vous occupiez des entretiens d'embauches... histoire vrai... )
> 
> ...


Excellent! Je veux le mien!  On passe commande où? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)

Bon Paul, tu viens chez Mackie, il te demande une fois par semaine pour faire une série de vidéos pour MacG ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

il existe en modele feminin ???


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il existe en modele feminin ???



Ca c'est une question pour "entretiend'embauchator"


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il existe en modele feminin ???


 La particularité de ce modèle est qu'il ne se décline qu'au masculin... :love: j'en veux un :love: ça doit être tellement pratique... surtout les lendemains de veille


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> les lendemains de veille



Très jolie expression, mody ! Je l'adopte illico pour garnir ma conversation !


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Pfff c'est nul, en plus dans terminator 4 y'a une nana, alors pk pas la ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime bien la partie : « Cette maison est une véritable porcherie ! Je me casse le cul au boulot pendant que Monsieur fait mumuse. » Une authentique tranche de vie qui éveille en moi des échos anciens...  
C'est, une fois de plus, totalement démentiel et tout à fait remarquable. On sent le "travail" du réalisateur et le soin (si l'on peut dire) apporté à la mise en scène.
En conclusion, très Belge. J'adore.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie expression, mody ! Je l'adopte illico pour garnir ma conversation !


 Y parrait qu'en Belgique on a une drôle de façon de parler et pleins d'expressions que vous connaissez pas...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas y parrait


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas y parrait



Mackie ! Arrête tout de suite de poster avec le pseudo de Bass !


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2004)

je post sous le tien alors


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2004)

A part ça...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Il serait pas caché dans une mystérieuse grotte secrète, par hasard ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Euh©...  Ché pô mwa


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Joli !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après des mois de recherche, l'équipe de Popolproduction est fière de vous présenter
> LA solution à vos problèmes d'excès de Macgé et de déficit de ménage.
> (votre compagne n'est pas d'accord que vous engagiez une femme de ménage et que vous vous occupiez des entretiens d'embauches... histoire vrai... )
> 
> ...



Waouh ! Génial Paul    

Dis voir, c quoi la zique à la fin? On dirait du Kraftwerk...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir, c quoi la zique à la fin? On dirait du Kraftwerk...



C'est telex - moskow diskow sur l'excellente compil Lektroluv 5   (morceau 6)


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

On a de la concurrence ...you touch my tralala.com


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Mouahahahaah ! J'adore ! 
Tout ! vraiment tout : le design, la couleur, la typo, les voix off, les bulles patchées, le jeu...
Seul l'acteur masculin me semble un peu factice (je ne sais pas pourquoi...)

Record à battre : 103 (plus vite la prochaine fois, les filles ont soif - dixit notre ami Gunther)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On a de la concurrence ...you touch my tralala.com



Mdr, en plus avec la souris ca le fait trop


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Juillet 2004)

Excellent ce jeu   

Merci pour le titre de la zique Paul, v chercher ça


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mdr, en plus avec la souris ca le fait trop



En fait, je l'ai posté car il ressemble à ton avatar.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Ah, ben voilà! c'était donc ça le petit "je ne sais quoi" qui me faisait dire que l'acteur me semblait un peu jeune et pas assez "dans son rôle"


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2004)

Petit film en v.o en plus !!   
On voit que la défaite du Portugal se fait encore ressentir !


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après des mois de recherche, l'équipe de Popolproduction est fière de vous présenter
> LA solution à vos problèmes d'excès de Macgé et de déficit de ménage.
> (votre compagne n'est pas d'accord que vous engagiez une femme de ménage et que vous vous occupiez des entretiens d'embauches... histoire vrai... )
> 
> ...


 
Whaouuu ! Quel talent et quelle maitrise de l'art vidéo


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Whaouuu ! Quel talent et quelle maitrise de l'art vidéo



Argghhhh y m'énerve ce pécé du boulot qui veux pas lire les .mov


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Argghhhh y m'énerve ce pécé du boulot qui veux pas lire les .mov



Change de boulot


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

héhé, excellent TibomonG4.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, excellent TibomonG4.



Merci   J'ai tellement ri que ça m'a inspiré


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Change de boulot



T'es fou!?
Ca rapporte plutot bien et j'utilise plein de produits rigolos


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

Bon, c'est clair : je passe mes prochaines vacances à Lisbonne ! Quitte a se faire engueuler, c'est quand même plus classe comme ca, et tellement plus sexy !   :love: 

C'est vraiment énorme!  J'adore la lente glissade sous le bureau ! Vous êtes fous, j'adore !   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



attention ! son pire ennemie c'est la germanique , une biere brassé dans un coin douteux en allemagne


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





L'exclusivité est top! 

A la prochaine AES, fouille a l'entrée et a la sortie! Mon Dieu, mais c'est quoi ces photos?! 


[perso] c'est qui la p'tite blonde?! [/perso]


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise plein de produits rigolos



File steupl'


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> File steupl'



Idem!


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

En plus, il sait pas choisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [perso] c'est qui la p'tite blonde?! [/perso]



C'est Heidi Klum  Oups, j'aurais du remplacer par un brune


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise plein de produits rigolos



File ! Stups !


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Heidi Klum  Oups, j'aurais du remplacer par un brune



je ne suis pas sectaire!


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Ca se sniffe ???


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est clair : je passe mes prochaines vacances à Lisbonne ! Quitte a se faire engueuler, c'est quand même plus classe comme ca, et tellement plus sexy !   :love:
> 
> C'est vraiment énorme!  J'adore la lente glissade sous le bureau ! Vous êtes fous, j'adore !   :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est vrai que quand elle se fache (ce qui est très rare) je craque complètement.
(ne le raconté pas mais je cherche "les conflis" de temps en temps, juste pour le plaisir.  )


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas pour moi, c'est pour une connaissance dingue d'aspirateur


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas sectaire!



Tu regardes la chose du bon point de vue je suppose ?!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> File steupl'





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Idem!



Quand on vous braquera la prostate, pas avant...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est deja fait


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenneger in : ASPIRATOR 2 







I'll be back


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

excellent


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)

Une vraie vedette ce Foguenne/modérator


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Foguenneger in : ASPIRATOR 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'aime bien en schwartzi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Quel regard terrible, il est prêt à bondir ce Foguennator


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après des mois de recherche, l'équipe de Popolproduction est fière de vous présenter
> LA solution à vos problèmes d'excès de Macgé et de déficit de ménage.
> (votre compagne n'est pas d'accord que vous engagiez une femme de ménage et que vous vous occupiez des entretiens d'embauches... histoire vrai... )
> 
> ...



Chuis étonné chez vous c'est pas la portugaiche qui fait le ménache ?     

'+


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Chuis étonné chez vous c'est pas la portugaiche qui fait le ménache ?
> 
> '+



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Tibo !


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Et bravo Yoko !   
  
  J'avais pas vu !


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Dites M'sieur, c'est comme ça un modo de MacGé...


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Ils vous montrerons tout :


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Arf© !!   
  Super, Bassman !


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils vous montrerons tout :


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2004)

Mouahahaha !   
En plus, les habits collent bien aux personnages ! Bravo !  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils vous montrerons tout :



 Nom de ZEUUUUS, que c'est bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils vous montrerons tout :



Dis-donc TheBig a des vacances studieuses,  quels abdominaux !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils vous montrerons tout :



J'avais pô vu... 
Dis donc, le p'tit jeune derrière zebig et mézigue, c'est pas celui qui promettait de tout montrer dans la vidéo d'un autre thread ?   :love:
Bravo, Bass.


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

T'as deja vu sa braguette, j'trouve que c'est pas mal


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as deja vu sa braguette, j'trouve que c'est pas mal



Il veut juste une raison sentimentale de plus de t'aimer !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il veut juste une raison sentimentale de plus de d'aimer !



Même pas. C'est juste pour l'aspect scientifique de la chose. Tu me connais bien mal...   :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Non j'ose pas, apres on va dire que tous les gamerz sont bien equipés et tout....   

Alors que pas du tout, c'est moi qui le suis


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non j'ose pas, apres on va dire que tous les gamerz sont bien equipés et tout....


On sait déjà que tout le monde ne joue pas avec un joystick


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2004)

héhé; BRAVO Bebert.


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Génial, bebert !!! 
  
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

loooooooooooooool


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Arrrffffffffff !!!!!!!       

ps : ou t'as trouvé  ce nase de nase qui montre le matos ?????????  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils vous montrerons tout :



Tidju de arffff !!!
     ... j'ai failli la rater ce soir !!!!!! Top Bassman !     
ps : trop le Doc !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 Narf!  keskonrigole sur MacGé...  en tout cas excellent, et comme pour les autres, continuez d'être aussi créatifs :love: et aussi comme d'hab, une seule chose à dire:

- LA SUITE ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour vos messages et vos coup de boules !  :love: 
J'ai sacrifié toute une après-midi de travail pour faire cette pub !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos messages et vos coup de boules !  :love:
> J'ai sacrifié toute une après-midi de travail pour faire cette pub !


Mwouais ... heureusement que le modèle t'as inspiré .....  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ... heureusement que le modèle t'as inspiré .....  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:



Tu es ma muse !   :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2004)

En fait, hier, pendant une restore un peu longue, je lisais une revue informatique pour passer le temps et je suis tombé sur cette pub d'IBM. J'ai eu comme un flash ! hihihi


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos messages et vos coup de boules !  :love:
> J'ai sacrifié toute une après-midi de travail pour faire cette pub !




Mwouarffff!!!!! Hummppfffff!!! et  LoooolllllLLLL     

POWERNASE5 TECHNOLOGIE POWAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 Trop fort le logo BIG (J'aurais bien mis le registred mais je suis sur un PC (Argh) et y'a plein de trucs bizarres dessus et introuvables.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Juillet 2004)

Trop fort le serveur Big    

Le film The Full Monty, top ! J'aimerais bien voir le film sortir maintenant


----------



## loudjena (20 Juillet 2004)




----------



## loudjena (20 Juillet 2004)




----------



## loudjena (20 Juillet 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

Narf... :love: Magnifique Loudjena...    On verra tout ça dans trois semaines...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2004)

En plein forme Loudjena!!!   

 :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2004)

Excellent, Loudjena !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Loudjena


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



  Bon t'as légèrement accentué les lunettes...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

>


 Excellent!  vraiment trop fort, dommage qu'il ne me reste plus de coup-de-boule :love:


----------



## mactambour (22 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Excellent!  vraiment trop fort, dommage qu'il ne me reste plus de coup-de-boule :love:



J'en donnerai aussi un !! et un bon...


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

>



Je ne posterais qu'une seul chose :  

PS : Vaut pour les trois.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

narf!


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> C'est moche, c'est quoi ?


 Sonnyboy?


----------



## dude (24 Juillet 2004)

deux


----------



## loudjena (24 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour vos coups de boules   :rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



il y a un sous entendu la


----------



## WS95000 (26 Juillet 2004)

Gillette Mach3


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a un sous entendu la



Développez...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

super un pciste passe et il est hors-sujet... bannissez-le ! 

sinon, j'ai trouvé la pub suivante placardée sur les panneaux de New-York, impressionante...


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ...sinon, j'ai trouvé la pub suivante placardée sur les panneaux de New-York, impressionante...


   
 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  Merde !!! 

  Bon, dans quelques heures, alors !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Il est connu partout dans le monde ce Super avec sa moustache !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a un sous entendu la



.Non.


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est connu partout dans le monde ce Super avec sa moustache !



Super : enfin un champion qui ose donner le nom des produits qu'il prend !     

dixit _Amokaltine et j'ai la Barre à Mines !!!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Amokaltine et j'ai la Barre à Mines !!!_



Non, non c'est l'Amokaline avec un ©. L'effet est encore plus sûr


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

ah alors c'est comme Danone devenant Dannon aux USA alors, il doit y avoir un effet océanien dans le nom...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Super : enfin un champion qui ose donner le nom des produits qu'il prend !
> 
> dixit _Amokaltine et j'ai la Barre à Mines !!!_



 Je tiens à démentir tout celà.    C'est vrai


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à démentir tout celà.    C'est vrai



Supermoquette récupérateur de champignons hallucinogènes fossilisés. 
Il paraît qu'ils se bonifient avec le temps, non ?


----------



## bebert (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>



Euh, c'est quoi le truc poilu à droite ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est quoi le truc poilu à droite ?



Gisèle, une bonne finisseuse


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gisèle, une bonne finisseuse


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing vient de lancer une nouvelle marque ! :style::love:


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

- Tiens ! Tu savais toi qu'elle avait donné dans la pub !?
- Donné pour la pub ! Oui ​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2004)

Euh... on peut faire dans le un peu osé ?  :rose: 

_Parce que j'en ai un tas de vieilles pubs "arrangées" dans le placard_


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Euh... on peut faire dans le un peu osé ?  :rose:
> 
> _Parce que j'en ai un tas de vieilles pubs "arrangées" dans le placard_



Fonce  :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2004)

Ce sont des détournements qu'on avait faits en 2000 et 2001 avec une bande de potes, donc ce sont des pubs de cette période   

Le site est dead depuis 2002, faute de participants. Donc voilà quelques archives   

Ames sensibles s'abstenir


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

Arf© !!!


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

Hé, hé, hé !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Modérateurs?

























c'est bon, tu peux continuer Fat Boy Slim


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2004)

:mouais: 

Ok, j'y vais, couvre-moi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

OK !!!! Je vous aide aussi !!!!    

Je vais aller faire diversion dans les forums techniques pour les rameuter derrière moi !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2004)

La vache! Ils ont drolement modernisé leur com' chez Kellogg's!

J'en reprendrais bien un bol tiens!


----------



## joanes (29 Juillet 2004)

ça dérape un peu mais bon, on va pas se plaindre


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2004)

J'attends les coups de boules pour la suite


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai enfermés les modos dans notre local   


Et pan !


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

toujours pas de modo 
continue fat boy slim 

et un coup d boule d encouragement


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

Des modos, ou ça des modos?


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

diantre super modo
 

we are faits comme des rats


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des modos, ou ça des modos?



j'arrive bientôt pour te donner un coup de mains


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2004)

Allez hop dans la confection masculine. (Mais faut parler Anglais.)


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive bientôt pour te donner un coup de mains



Macki, fais moi penser à te ramener un bonnet "SuperModérator" à l'AE.


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive bientôt pour te donner un coup de mains


vous n'avez pas osé ???  

si ? :sick:


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Macki, fais moi penser à te ramener un bonnet "SuperModérator" à l'AE.



euh, c'est pas moi qui fait le videur a l'entrée du pommier   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

Bon c'est pas vraiment dans le sujet du thread mais je peux pas l'garder pour moi


----------



## tomtom (30 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas vraiment dans le sujet du thread mais je peux pas l'garder pour moi



MDR


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2004)

C'etait plutot un cigare non?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Juillet 2004)

Le cigare c'était après...


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Modern__Thing vient de lancer une nouvelle marque ! :style::love:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.



Désolé j'aurais bien voulu... mais pas possible. Tu ne perds rien pour attendre


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'aurais bien voulu... mais pas possible. Tu ne perds rien pour attendre


 
  Merci !


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé, hé !


 Excellent MacMarco, tu mérites bien le tit coup de boule que je t'ai filé :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Juillet 2004)

Bon. Je continue ou pas ?

 

 :mouais: 

 :love: 

Coups de boule ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je continue ou pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

ça roule


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2004)

La campagne continue !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La campagne continue !  :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Juillet 2004)

Hop !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

Fat Boss a dit:
			
		

> Euh... on peut faire dans le un peu osé ?



 pas plus alors !


----------



## Yip (31 Juillet 2004)

:rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



  arfff©


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2004)

Yip, Yip, Yip hourra !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

*Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


 Loooooooool j'avais pas vu


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*


 Je regarde ca ce soir, au taf les mov marchent po


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil !!!  Encore...      
 
:style:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

'xcellent Doc  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*



C'est très sympa ! 
(et je vous demande de ne pas vous arrêter  )


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*


  Ho !!!! 
  Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn !!!! :rose:
  Ben mince !


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2004)

tiens docevil a réussi à me faire sourire... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*



Excellentissime mon Doc :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2004)

(mode jaloux on) ... il m'énerve ! mais il m'énerve le Doc !!!!!   ... (mode jaloux off)

  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*



J'achète.


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2004)

j'ai cru entendre poindre un accent béarnais sur le "je vous demande de vous arrêter"... un bon bain de sud ouest pour moi


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Août 2004)

Allez hop ! On continue...

(Elle a été faite en 2001, actu de l'époque.)







Idée de Olivier M.


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

pour rester dans le style 

elle n est pas de moi


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*



Ouaaaaah, Trop bon.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

On remonte...


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

looooooool


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

Mais keske j'fout la moâ !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais keske j'fout la moâ !



Plains-toi   c'est pas toi qui doit donner la leçon, mon dieu y a du boulot


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais keske j'fout la moâ !



      et moâ alors !


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Arf© !!!   

Mince !
Ca fait trop peu de temps que je t'ai coup d'boulé, WebO, va sans doute falloir attendre !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

pas grave boules-moi en attendant


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas grave boules-moi en attendant



Bah ouais, mais pas avant 00h30 :


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Août 2004)

Allez, hop... (2001)






Idée de Olivier M.


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Allez, hop... (2001)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sllluuuurrrrppp !!!    :rose:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention,* le fichier de démonstration de iDoc 1.0 ne contient que quelques exemples sélectionnés parmi les 6 cédéroms d'installation du programme. L'installation complète requiert 160 Go et contient également (entre autres) : iDoc à la plage, iDoc à Auchan, iDoc en string, iDoc est malade, iDoc est faux-cul, la barmitzva de iDoc, iDoc chez les Soviets, etc. *Réservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire !*



J'en veux un ! J'en veux un !

MdR


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Mmm... y a des chouettes trucs par ici :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Août 2004)

Un détournement de 2000 (Forfait Freesbee RTC)


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Pif! tu fais bien de passer par là, v'là mon dernier coup de boule pour aujourd'hui :love: :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Août 2004)

:love:  merci  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pif! tu fais bien de passer par là, v'là mon dernier coup de boule pour aujourd'hui :love: :love:



C'est véritablement ce qui s'appelle pousser au vice...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

J'adore pousser au vice :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

A hue et à dia


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Août 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Allez, hop... (2001)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On en révait... Fat Boss Slim là fait....


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Prêt pour l'AEC Mackie?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2004)

Héhé WebOliver.


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé WebOliver.



il faut le jeter dans le lac pour ce crime odieux !!!!!  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

On n'a que le bien qu'on se fait  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut le jeter dans le lac pour ce crime odieux !!!!!  :mouais:



Mdr... et c'est toi qui dit ça...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut le jeter dans le lac pour ce crime odieux !!!!!  :mouais:


 Les bouteilles sont pleines Mackie


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les bouteilles sont pleines Mackie



Enfin, là, juste en ce moment y a une Mort Subite en moins...   :love:


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

Je viens d'apercevoir cet étrange publicité dans les petites annonces de TribuMac!


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Devant le succès de certains...


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

La dernière fois que j'aivais vu ce thread il faisait 2 pages...
Vous m'avez fichu en l'air ma matinée  :hein:


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois que j'aivais vu ce thread il faisait 2 pages...
> Vous m'avez fichu en l'air ma matinée  :hein:


 Voilà de quoi te pourrir le temps qu'il reste jusqu'au week end


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Nephou dans "Chic a dit:
			
		

> Voilà de quoi te pourrir le temps qu'il reste jusqu'au week end


Non ça c'est bon, je le suis au jour le jour, c'est toujours le premier et le dernier truc que je regarde quand j'allume et quand j'éteins mon ordinateur  Je les garde même en local pour les revoir. Quoi ? Et si j'aime ça moi regarder des messieurs se trémousser sur de la musique et se donner en spectacle devant leurs webcams ? euh  :hein: 

_Ah, si j'avais du talent..._


----------



## molgow (12 Août 2004)

Et pourquoi pas une vidéo avec les schtroumpfs, Spyro ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas une vidéo avec les schtroumpfs, Spyro ?


Ben le problème C'est que les Schtroumpfs ou les LEGO ça bouge pas trop tout seul, quoi.
Et je me vois pas faire de l'animation image par image.
Et puis ça fait lontemps que j'ai pas mis la main à mes Schtroumpfs...

_Et puis je suis déjà assez à la bourre pour mon rapport de stage comme ça _


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



*


*je te l'avais dis bassman, tu peux boire une chiée de bière sans choper le gros bide


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


  supermoquette contre les mouches


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette contre les mouches


 Encore faudrait-il être sûr que ça n'élimine que les mouches parce que des rumeurs courent ventre à terre des huns et des autres comme quoi ce serait plutôt Attila : celui derrière qui même l'herbe ne repoussait pas (j'ai pas dit la moquette )


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ceux de mon fils si.*
> La nuit ils envahissent la maison, se glissent sournoisement sous tes pieds, envahissent tes babouches, partent dans la bonde de la boignoire pour la boucher, et prochainement je pense qu'ils vont tout faire pour tenter de se faire avaler par le petit frère c'est dans leur plan chuis sûr, _c'est salaud et compagnie ces trucs,_ et Playmobil© pareil idem même combat !



Dans ce genre ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce genre ?


Je me demandais, vous croyez que c'est James Bonde le plongeur ?

euh :hein:

bon ok


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2004)

Voila assuré l'avenir des anciennes technologies, grâce à Apple:




Démonstration à voir par là


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Tiens, je vais contacter Extrême Fondue...


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

Mon dieu...

Avant tout commentaire sur cette image, je vous rappelle qu'une charte doit-être respectée. D'autant que renseignement pris, il s'agit de fromage fondu.


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

...et de suisses


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu...
> 
> Avant tout commentaire sur cette image, je vous rappelle qu'une charte doit-être respectée. D'autant que renseignement pris, il s'agit de fromage fondu.



Mais c'est vrai lourde est la goutte qui dégouline !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

y m'semblait qu'ça sentait bizarre dans c'forum, pouah  :affraid:  quel choc au saut du lit


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel choc au saut du lit



Tiens, ça m'a fait pareil. :casse:  :rateau: Bon qui n'en veut?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais contacter Extrême Fondue...



Miam miam.


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Désolé Amok, j'en ai fichu partout avec ma fondue...   :love: :casse:


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Amok, j'en ai fichu partout avec ma fondue...   :love: :casse:









Note, Web'O, qu'il ne manque que les écouteurs !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note, Web'O, qu'il ne manque que les écouteurs !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note, Web'O, qu'il ne manque que les écouteurs ![/QUOTE]
> 
> Et le fromage dans les oreilles pour consolider le tout... :D :D :casse:


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et le fromage dans les oreilles pour consolider le tout...   :casse:


mmm des intra-auriculaires au fromage


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça m'a fait pareil. :casse:  :rateau: Bon qui n'en veut?


oui mais à la tomate alors


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2004)

suite à "les villes de grande solitude"





​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> suite à "les villes de grande solitude"



Il y a pelle... et pelle...    :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

La pelle de la forêt ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



On pourrait avoir la même photo avec Golf ou Mackie ? Je crois déceler comme une lueur verte de cryptonite modératorienne, il va falloir penser aux points verts... :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

[accent teuton]La pelle au pois dorbant[/accent teuton]


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

Certains d'entre vous ont émis le souhait de savoir ce qui se passait dans les parties "cachées" des forums. Voici donc le voile qui se lève (un peu).

Cette image, réalisée sans trucage, montre une réunion dont le thème est : "faut-il bannir Sonnyboy ou pas?". En second plan, Foguenne semble pour. L'Amok hésite encore. On apercoit dans le fond bengilli (visible a ses yeux rouges), ainsi que Naas, Bilbo, Rezba. Macinside et Web'o sont aux toilettes.


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Certains d'entre vous ont émis le souhait de savoir ce qui se passait dans les parties "cachées" des forums. Voici donc le voile qui se lève (un peu).
> 
> Cette image, réalisée sans trucage, montre une réunion dont le thème est : "faut-il bannir Sonnyboy ou pas?". En second plan, Foguenne semble pour. L'Amok hésite encore. On apercoit dans le fond bengilli (visible a ses yeux rouges), ainsi que Naas, Bilbo, Rezba. Macinside et Web'o sont aux toilettes.


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

looooooool excellent


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Amok...  

Une précision: Mackie s'est trompé de WC. On ne le voit pas sur la photo, mais je crois qu'il est allé chez les filles.


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

T'avais meme pas besoin de preciser WebO


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'avais meme pas besoin de preciser WebO



Non, c'était nécessaire...  Je ne partage pas les mêmes toilettes que Mackie. :rateau: Jamais.


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

Notre visite des forums modérateurs se poursuit par "la cave", placée sous l'autorité de Mackie qui en assure le rangement. Ici sont gardés en vue d'une réabilitation future les bannis temporaires.


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

Pour répondre a la question que vient de me poser un nioub :
La lueur orangée que l'on devine provient du trou par lequel sont jettés les bannis. Il s'agit d'une lumière résiduelle venant des couches supérieures des forums.


Quelques étages plus bas, après divers niveaux d'entretien annexes, la fosse aux bannis définitifs. En se penchant, on peut parfois entendre des gémissements. Aucune lueur ne pénètre en ces lieux et il y a bien longtemps que l'electricité y a été coupée. C'est la partie la plus basse des forums, et également celle qui est la plus éloignée géographiquement des accès publics. Nul n'en est jamais revenu.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre a la question que vient de me poser un nioub :
> La lueur orangée que l'on devine provient du trou par lequel sont jettés les bannis. Il s'agit d'une lumière résiduelle venant des couches supérieures des forums.
> 
> 
> Quelques étages plus bas, après divers niveaux d'entretiens annexes, la fosse aux bannis définitifs. En se penchant, on peut parfois entendre des gémissements. Aucune lueur ne pénètre en ces lieux et il y a bien longtemps que l'electricité y a été coupée. C'est la partie la plus basse des forums, et également celle qui est la plus éloignée géographiquement des accès publics. Nul n'en est jamais revenu.


Oui oui je reconnais bien gribouille au fond à gauche


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Certains d'entre vous ont émis le souhait de savoir ce qui se passait dans les parties "cachées" des forums. Voici donc le voile qui se lève (un peu).
> 
> Cette image, réalisée sans trucage, montre une réunion dont le thème est : "faut-il bannir Sonnyboy ou pas?". En second plan, Foguenne semble pour. L'Amok hésite encore. On apercoit dans le fond bengilli (visible a ses yeux rouges), ainsi que Naas, Bilbo, Rezba. Macinside et Web'o sont aux toilettes.




C'est comme ça un modérateur tout nu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre a la question que vient de me poser un nioub :
> La lueur orangée que l'on devine provient du trou par lequel sont jettés les bannis. Il s'agit d'une lumière résiduelle venant des couches supérieures des forums.
> 
> 
> Quelques étages plus bas, après divers niveaux d'entretien annexes, la fosse aux bannis définitifs. En se penchant, on peut parfois entendre des gémissements. Aucune lueur ne pénètre en ces lieux et il y a bien longtemps que l'electricité y a été coupée. C'est la partie la plus basse des forums, et également celle qui est la plus éloignée géographiquement des accès publics. Nul n'en est jamais revenu.



Ah ! Et c'est là que Webo range son fromage à raclette de douze ans d'âge avec les chaussettes de Mackie ?   :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelques étages plus bas, après divers niveaux d'entretien annexes, la fosse aux bannis définitifs. En se penchant, on peut parfois entendre des gémissements. Aucune lueur ne pénètre en ces lieux et il y a bien longtemps que l'electricité y a été coupée. C'est la partie la plus basse des forums, et également celle qui est la plus éloignée géographiquement des accès publics. Nul n'en est jamais revenu.


 Aujourd'hui, Amok vous dévoile le bas, demain il dévoile le haut. On va enfin avoir droit au septième ciel des modos et admins. J'en tremble d'avance


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) Quelques étages plus bas, après divers niveaux d'entretien annexes, la fosse aux bannis définitifs. En se penchant, on peut parfois entendre des gémissements. Aucune lueur ne pénètre en ces lieux et il y a bien longtemps que l'electricité y a été coupée. C'est la partie la plus basse des forums, et également celle qui est la plus éloignée géographiquement des accès publics. Nul n'en est jamais revenu.



A s'y méprendre on croirait reconnaître le repaire du Doc...  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Et c'est là que Webo range son fromage à raclette de douze ans d'âge avec les chaussettes de Mackie ?   :mouais:



Faut pas confondre raclette et fondue, hein...


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre a la question que vient de me poser un nioub :
> La lueur orangée que l'on devine provient du trou par lequel sont jettés les bannis. Il s'agit d'une lumière résiduelle venant des couches supérieures des forums.


 Moi qui croyais que c'était la phosphorescence émise par les moisissures


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui je reconnais bien gribouille au fond à gauche



Ne vous penchez pas trop, Monsieur supermoquette. Si vous veniez à déraper, vous sauver serait impossible. Restez tous groupés et ne vous dissipez pas.
Donc, je disais : ici se termine le parcours de la lie des forums, de ceux qui n'ont pas su comprendre les messages d'avertissement ou qui, un jour manquerent de respect à l'Amok (voir qui ne lui ont jamais donné de points verts, ce qui revient au même). Je vous passe les détails, les instants pénibles qui précèdent la chute : les malheureux crient pitié, jurent qu'ils seront sages. Moments pénibles qui font dresser le poil des plus durs d'entre nous. Mais le respect de la charte est à ce prix.


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Et c'est là que Webo range son fromage à raclette de douze ans d'âge avec les chaussettes de Mackie ?   :mouais:


 Pas "avec les chaussettes", "dans les chaussettes" c'est pour mieux contrôler les échanges gazeux et éviter une oxydation trop rapide : y a tout un savoir-faire ! Et puis avouez que par rapport à un camembert moulé à la louche, une raclette à l'empreinte de Mackie, c'est quand même autre chose. Question boulevard des stars, Hollywood peut s'accrocher (vaut mieux s'accrocher d'ailleurs )


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre a la question que vient de me poser un nioub :
> La lueur orangée que l'on devine provient du trou par lequel sont jettés les bannis. Il s'agit d'une lumière résiduelle venant des couches supérieures des forums.
> 
> 
> Quelques étages plus bas, après divers niveaux d'entretien annexes, la fosse aux bannis définitifs. En se penchant, on peut parfois entendre des gémissements. Aucune lueur ne pénètre en ces lieux et il y a bien longtemps que l'electricité y a été coupée. C'est la partie la plus basse des forums, et également celle qui est la plus éloignée géographiquement des accès publics. Nul n'en est jamais revenu.



Dis donc toi ! T'as fini de raconter des conneries ???  

La c'est le clan m4k, les bannis c'est plus bas encore. Facile on reconnaît BackCat et moi sur la photo

Tssss Amok tu me déçois de plus en plus


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, Amok vous dévoile le bas, demain il dévoile le haut. On va enfin avoir droit au septième ciel des modos et admins. J'en tremble d'avance



Un peu de discipline, monsieur LucG. Cette visite n'est pas une sortie au zoo. Vous allez découvrir une bonne partie de ces endroits qui vous sont habituellement innaccessibles, mais un peu de patience, et surtout du calme. Cessez de faire le malin parce qu'il y a des filles.

Bassman, je sais bien que tu n'as pas déssaoulé depuis ton inscription, mais de là a confondre la fosse avec le MK, c'est le bouquet. je m'occupe de faire visiter les forums, tu feras la visite de ton antre nauséabonde si tu veux. Je ne fous jamais les pieds là bas, il y a trop de rats !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fous jamais les pieds là bas, il y a trop de rats !


Y a même pire


----------



## macelene (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aucune lueur ne pénètre en ces lieux et il y a bien longtemps que l'electricité y a été coupée.




Choyés comme des *endives*...


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

Nous prenons donc l'escalier pour remonter dans des parties plus accueillantes. A gauche, la salle de stockage des posts les plus interressants (elle est vide),  a droite les toilettes, devant vous la salle de repos. celle-ci est accessible aux modérateurs nommés depuis plus de un an (pour éviter les abus). Seul macinside est une exception. Bien que répondant à ce critère, il a lors de son dernier passage en ces lieux dégradé tout le matériel, ce qui a enervé Bengilli. Depuis il est puni. On ne s'atarde pas s'il vous plait : un coup d'oeil à travers le hublot et c'est tout.


----------



## macelene (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous prenons donc l'escalier pour remonter dans des parties plus accueillantes. A gauche, la salle de stockage des posts les plus interressants (elle est vide),  a droite les toilettes, devant vous la salle de repos. celle-ci est accessible aux modérateurs nommés depuis plus de un an (pour éviter les abus). Seul macinside est une exception. Bien que répondant à ce critère, il a lors de son dernier passage en ces lieux dégradé tout le matériel, ce qui a enervé Bengilli. Depuis il est puni. On ne s'atarde pas s'il vous plait : un coup d'oeil et c'est tout.



Choyées et toutes dorées à souhaits....   :style:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Ben tiens ! Elisa !


----------



## macelene (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens ! Elisa !



tu l'as reconnue ???


----------



## Spyro (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a même pire


C'est vrai y a aussi des gamers  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moments pénibles qui font dresser le poil des plus durs d'entre nous.



ah tiens, c'est des poils ?


----------



## bengilli (16 Août 2004)

Exceptionnellement, le guide vous propose de découvrir le cellier dans lequel les modérateurs des forums s'approvisionnent avant chacune de leurs orgies. Malheuresement DocEvil ayant égaré la clé lors de sa dernière biture vous serez seulement en mesure de regarder par le trou de la serrure.




Si vous êtes sages, en fin de visite vous pourrez accéder au bureau du rédac chef et voir le bureau sur lequel a été signé le traité de non agression MacGeneration/MacMinute en novembre 99.


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2004)

La visite cesse là aujourd'hui ( à moins qu'un modérateur se dévoue ) car je suis de permanence pour surveiller la salle de repos. Des modonioubs essaient régulièrement d'y pénétrer (IMax a meme utilisé la machine à café un jour) ce qui nous oblige a des tours de garde exténuants. Pour ceux que cela interresse, rendez-vous demain, sauf si quelqu'un prend la relève pour une visite de nuit.

N'oubliez pas le guide, sinon...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> N'oubliez pas le guide, sinon...



Tu prends les francs suisses? 


















Pour la peine


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Il prend les coups de boules aussi ?


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il prend les coups de boules aussi ?



il viens de s'en prendre un méchant


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La visite cesse là aujourd'hui ( à moins qu'un modérateur se dévoue ) car je suis de permanence pour surveiller la salle de repos. Des modonioubs essaient régulièrement d'y pénétrer (IMax a meme utilisé la machine à café un jour) ce qui nous oblige a des tours de garde exténuants. Pour ceux que cela interresse, rendez-vous demain, sauf si quelqu'un prend la relève pour une visite de nuit.
> 
> N'oubliez pas le guide, sinon...



Une visite de nuit ! Est-ce bien raisonnable ?! :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2004)

Amok, même si je connais un peu les lieux que tu as dévoilés, cette visite est extraordinaire.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Août 2004)

J'ai entendu coups de boules... ?  Hein ? Où ça ?  :casse:


----------



## Spyro (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une visite de nuit ! Est-ce bien raisonnable ?! :mouais:


UNE visite, DEUX nuits !

euh...

non, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire... c'est comme un réflexe conditionné chez moi... :hein:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

ca les gamerz c'est pété de reflexe a la con, regarde BackCat qui aggresse un pilote de ligne deguisé en terro comme dans TO


----------



## iMax (16 Août 2004)

Pub spéciale WebO (authentique)


----------



## iMax (16 Août 2004)

Sous l'escalier de la cave, dans l'armoire à balais, se trouve le poste de travail de Macinside. C'est depuis ce lieu reculé qu'il floode, modère et vend des objets farfelus sur eBay en toute tranquilité. Un petit détail amusant: remarquez sa dernière trouvaille lui permettant de ne pas se déconnecter en cas de gros besoin. 






Il va sans dire que la trouvaille en question est munie du système de rinçage "à la japonaise" dont l'intéressé est très fier. ​


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2004)

si tu savais comme c'est bien le rinçage


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sous l'escalier de la cave, dans l'armoire à balais, se trouve le poste de travail de Macinside. C'est depuis ce lieu reculé qu'il floode, modère et vend des objets farfelus sur eBay en toute tranquilité. Un petit détail amusant: remarquez sa dernière trouvaille lui permettant de ne pas se déconnecter en cas de gros besoin. (...)​




Heu... jouer au guide à la place d'Amok? T'as pas froid aux yeux toi...    ​


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais comme c'est bien le rinçage








 Gribouille t'as cédé son brevet ? ou alors, tu lui as volé pendant son ban...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2004)

non, je lui est juste volé son password


----------



## iMax (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... jouer au guide à la place d'Amok? T'as pas froid aux yeux toi...



Relax WebO   :



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> La visite cesse là aujourd'hui ( à moins qu'un modérateur se dévoue )



Tu vois ? 

Et je ne fais pas la visite, je me permet juste de souligner quelque chose dont Sa Majesté l'Amok a oublié de parler en remontant de la cave 

Il faut dire qu'il était alors très occupé à répondre aux questions d'une intrépide visiteuse...


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Choyées et toutes dorées à souhaits....   :style:



Avec végétaline ?


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

>



Arf... mais pourquoi n'y a-t-on pas pensé plus tôt...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)




----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Wooouuuffff !!!    
MDR !!!!
  
Excellent, Tibo !!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

C'est un fake Mackie a pas de poils


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake Mackie a pas de poils



tu connais pas mon coté portugais


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Mouhahahahah trop bon tibo   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

Ouarf... C'est moi ou notre admin porte un maillot de l'UBS...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu connais pas mon coté portugais


 T blanc comme un cachet d'aspirine mon coeur, tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as des origines portugaises... :rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

tu ne me connais pas assez


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne me connais pas assez


Pas une seule faute, un vrai fake !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

En fait mackie c'est sonnyboy...


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Et inversement, très habile mon doudou des iles


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

ça y est le poteau rose (  macmarco) est découvert !!!


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Roh on parle pas de ma bite en public comme ca mon grand


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et inversement, très habile mon doudou des iles



Parle pas de malheur !  le doudou a disparu ! 
 :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça y est le poteau rose (  macmarco) est découvert !!!



C'est à dire ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ?


Ben que ce n'est pas ta main qui le tient


----------



## Nexka (29 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ?



Il doit attendre que tu le corriges de nouveau, parce qu'on ne dit pas "pateau rose" mais "pot aux roses"   :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

merci !


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

On trouve de ces choses !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)




----------



## molgow (29 Août 2004)

Excellent! Tu aurais du poster ça dans "Chic, la réclame!"


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Excellent! Tu aurais du poster ça dans "Chic, la réclame!"



Merci !
Oui, c'est vrai, finalement., je sais pas pourquoi j'ai ouvert un nouveau sujet...    :hein:     

Enfin, bon, normalement, y en a à suivre....


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Merci Tibo !


----------



## elektroseb (29 Août 2004)

Y a pas des lettres en trop pour Mackie?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

Ça mérite un coup de boule...


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas des lettres en trop pour Mackie?



Sa dépan...


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça mérite un coup de boule...



Merci ! 
Mais pour l'instant, ça va être trop tôt, je pense...


_Au passage, j't'en dois un..._


----------



## touba (29 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas des lettres en trop pour Mackie?


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Excellent! Tu aurais du poster ça dans "Chic, la réclame!"



C'est tout bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout bon





 Mon Dieu ! Bengilli tu es son fils  !


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



    

Tiens, les 2 sont au même prix !? .. ça m'étonne...     :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, les 2 sont au même prix !? .. ça m'étonne...     :rateau:



Lequel aurait dû être meilleur marché pour toi? 

Tu vas nous refaire tous les membres, Macmarco? J'attends _mon_ clavier...


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)




----------



## molgow (31 Août 2004)

Tu as juste oublié la touche "Toi tu sais t'es sympa!"


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu as juste oublié la touche "Toi tu sais t'es sympa!"



Ah bah j'vais la rajouter, alors !


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

Sur le MacG Store :



​


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2004)

Vous avez vu la nouvelle pub des imac G5: "mais ou est passé l'ordinateur ?"
Vous avez pensé la même chose que moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu la nouvelle pub des imac G5: "mais ou est passé l'ordinateur ?"
> Vous avez pensé la même chose que moi ?



Oui vu! Et à quoi penses-tu ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Oui vu! Et à quoi penses-tu ?



note : bannir mactoba


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sur le MacG Store :
> 
> 
> 
> ​



C'est bizarre, mais je n'ai pas trouvé cette pub dans le magasin de macGé


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, mais je n'ai pas trouvé cette pub dans le magasin de macGé


Si il y est tu n'as pas bien chercher


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> note : bannir mactoba



Ah ouais et qui est-ce donc ? 

Tu sais pas lire petit! Ote donc tes lunettes de soleil


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

Autre version :


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si il y est tu n'as pas bien chercher



Rien du tout! Au lieu de te moquer, pourrais-tu m'indiquer le lien s'il te plaît?


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Rien du tout! Au lieu de te moquer, pourrais-tu m'indiquer le lien s'il te plaît?




Vu le sérieux du sujet, tu ne risques pas de les trouver où que ce soit !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Rien du tout! Au lieu de te moquer, pourrais-tu m'indiquer le lien s'il te plaît?



Loin de là l'idée de me moquer !    C'est un fake vois-tu


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Loin de là l'idée de me moquer !
> C'est un fake vois-tu



Non, je ne vois pas trop. Je connais "fakir" mais pas un "fake", c'est quoi


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne vois pas trop. Je connais "fakir" mais pas un "fake", c'est quoi



  :love: 

fake = faux   

bon gribouille arrête et rend moi eva


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> fake = faux
> 
> bon gribouille arrête et rend moi eva




*Wahou!* 
Je suis newbiiiiiiiiiis et déjà une star! :love:  J'ai lu, que Gribouille était la Stars de macGé, c'est la nouvelle mascotte ou c'est Eva?


----------



## mactambour (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> *Wahou!*
> Je suis newbiiiiiiiiiis et déjà une star! :love:  J'ai lu, que Gribouille était la Stars de macGé, c'est la nouvelle mascotte ou c'est Eva?



Mais la Star : c'est l'iPod bien sûr...


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais la Star : c'est l'iPod bien sûr...


 Superbe, mactambour ! 
 Excellent !!!   
 Mille bravos !


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais la Star : c'est l'iPod bien sûr...




     ouf sauvé par le Masque de  Roberto  :rose: 

excellent MActambour :up


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais la Star : c'est l'iPod bien sûr...



Waouuuuuu!  Elle est joliiiiii la fille sur la photo,c'est quiiiiiii ?  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Waouuuuuu!  Elle est joliiiiii la fille sur la photo,c'est quiiiiiii ?  :rose:


 C'est macelene !!!


----------



## turnover (4 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de me taper les 48 pages de ce thread, trop fort !!!! Continuez
Dur dur d'avoir été en vacances et d'avoir loupé tout ça !    
Y'a des coups d'boules à prévoir chez certains !!


----------



## mactambour (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Waouuuuuu!  Elle est joliiiiii la fille sur la photo,c'est quiiiiiii ?  :rose:



* C'est pas du tout macelene !!!*

Steve l'a choisie pour son iPod !!! et la emmenée aux Seychelles !!!  
Même qu'on a enlevé les cocotiers pour faire plus anonyme    

 :love:


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2004)

trouvé dans les magazines de ma fille


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

héhéhéhéhéhéhé. 

Bravo Ficelle.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> trouvé dans les magazines de ma fille




à d'autres le coup des magasines de "ma" fille !!!  :mouais:


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2004)

ps : merci à DocEvil pour cet excellent tradada !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


Arrrrfffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!       Trop bon bebert !!!!!    
Il me le faut !  
 :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2004)

Bravo Bebert !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> ps : merci à DocEvil pour cet excellent tradada !



Un bon thread c'est comme un mac : ce qui compte c'est ce qu'on en fait. 

Bravo à toi Bébert et à ficelle (je ne sais pas si la shlapette est indémodable, mais je crois bien que j'ai vu un des modos... ) :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2004)

Et une bonne giflasse c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)




----------



## ficelle (16 Novembre 2004)

ça me raappelle cette image pleine de poésie...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça me raappelle cette image pleine de poésie...




Oui je connais  (déjà bue par ici en plus!)


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Mon Dieu !  Ha non, c'est sûr, ce n'est pas lui  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)




----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2005)

Aaarrfff !!!   
Jolie remontée, Tibo !


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2005)

Plait-il ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ? :mouais:



C'est le "qui n'en veut" ou les lunettes façon homme araignée fixé(e) au plafond ?  :rose:


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2005)

Non non, les lunettes araignées, j'ai ça en magasin. Et le 3615 qui n'en veut, ça illustre ma nature généreuse, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et le 3615 qui n'en veut, ça illustre ma nature généreuse, non ?



Je ne saurais te contredire car effectivement d'après ce que je vois dans ton profil, tu es le roi du barbecue


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

superbe détournement...    bravissimo...










Mais bon le mec ...  :mouais:  fait un peu peur quand même...​

   ​


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> d'après ce que je vois dans ton profil, tu es le roi du barbecue



Je n'avais pas vu ca  ! Quelle image ! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Je ne résiste pas: je suis plié en quatre.   C'est énorme.


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> JC'est énorme.



C'est effectivement un peu grand...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Mais excellent


----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2005)

Bravo Tibo !     
A mon avis Benjamin va apprécier, c'est vrai que c'était sa fête hier !


----------



## rezba (1 Avril 2005)

Parfait. Jusqu'au costume !


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

Pauvre benjamin, tout le monde veut lui faire porter le chapeau


----------



## toys (1 Avril 2005)

très beau couvre-chef se qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu il y a un chef en dessous


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)




----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2005)

Excellent !!!!   
Bravo Tibo !       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





que c'est gentil !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 


pour une fois on m'associe pas aux barilla !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que c'est gentil !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> pour une fois on m'associe pas aux barilla !!!!




Ouééééééééééééééééééé!!!! Elle est revenue! :love:  

T'as pas pu t'en empêcher ; hein, coquine!


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



   

J'attends d'avoir une version autographe de "Supratrucmachin" écrite par Mackie, c'est pour une expérience.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2005)




----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2005)

Tu nous régales Tibo !    :love:


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2005)

​


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

c'est assez, comment dire, assez


----------



## poildep (5 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est assez


cétacé, cétacé... l'est quand-même pas si gros, le Golf.


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

*Les **Rouges,  **les violets,  **les verts*, tous avec de nouveaux costumes...


----------



## molgow (16 Mai 2005)

​


----------



## molgow (16 Mai 2005)

Une autre que j'ai faite il y a quelques jours, elle n'a aucun rapport avec MacGé mais je l'aime bien


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

>


T'étais à l'AES Avignon ?    :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)

Quelques perles oubliées aussi dans ce sujet.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

Putain mais vous repartez du feu de dieu les gens !


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

Demandez la dépèche !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Demandez la dépèche !  :love:



beau boulot


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Demandez la dépèche !  :love:




Yeah !!! 
Bravo Tatie Modern !!!   
  
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

j'aimerai bien visiter ma cuisine moi


----------



## N°6 (19 Juillet 2005)

?&@# ! C'est bien la première fois que je regrette de pas pouvoir lire Voici    :love:


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Demandez la dépèche !  :love:




on dit la cuisine *de* Robertav


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on dit la cuisine *de* Robertav



C'est moins poètique  Imagine Kiwiwi se promenant au milieu des rondelles de tomates, s'asseyant pour se mirer dans une cuillérée d'huile d'olive, cuillant un bouquet de basilic ou jouant à saute canelloni


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on dit la cuisine *de* Robertav


 C'est justement une faute volontaire pour les besoins rédactionnels :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins poètique  Imagine Kiwiwi se promenant au milieu des rondelles de tomates, s'asseyant pour se mirer dans une cuillérée d'huile d'olive, cuillant un bouquet de basilic ou jouant à saute canelloni




c'est ki kiwiwi ???????        

et comment on joue a "saute canelloni" ?


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins poètique  Imagine Kiwiwi se promenant au milieu des rondelles de tomates, s'asseyant pour se mirer dans une cuillérée d'huile d'olive, cuillant un bouquet de basilic ou jouant à saute canelloni


 Ou bien Roberta lui courant après pour faire un kiwiwi roti !


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>



énorme


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

La série continue...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La série continue...




génial


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2005)

En forme Angie...  Bravo.  Ça me donne des idées...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La série continue...



Cooooooooontiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

tiens une tof de moi sans bière, photoshop ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens une tof de moi sans bière, photoshop ?




Les masques de fusion, c'est top !


----------



## Balooners (20 Juillet 2005)

Angie où  est ce que tu as trouvé cette photo ?  :mouais: ...


C'est pas Mackie sur les Skis et m'en fous c'est une polaire Chartreuse


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

Perso j'aime bien l'outil "stamp"    :love: 

En ce qui concerne le ski; peu importe, on voit pas le visage


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne le ski; peu importe, on voit pas le visage



on reconnait le baloo à ses joues  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

J'aurais pas trop pu le savoir, je vais jamais trop aux AES moi, malheureusement je travaille souvent :rateau: 

En plus y avait pas de légende sous la photo  Quand j'ai vu un rateau, je me suis dit "Ca ne peut être que Mackie", évidemment


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas trop pu le savoir, je vais jamais trop aux AES moi, malheureusement je travaille souvent :rateau:
> 
> En plus y avait pas de légende sous la photo  Quand j'ai vu un rateau, je me suis dit "Ca ne peut être que Mackie", évidemment



on compte sur toi l'année prochaine à Villars


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on compte sur toi l'année prochaine à Villars



Ça semble plutôt être par là en 2006.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça semble plutôt être par là en 2006.



me souvenais plus du nom


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

paccot + 2006 :affraid: dis-donc webo tu te seras pas teinté les cheveux en gris et tirés en arrière ???


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> paccot + 2006 :affraid: dis-donc webo tu te seras pas teinté les cheveux en gris et tirés en arrière ???



SM, ça ne t'as pas mis la puce à l'oreille?  1985, «l'affaire des Paccots»...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Edition du week-end   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2005)

De près


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> De près



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> De près




Hihihihihi !!!   

Sonny (ab)rase de près !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> De près




     

joli cadeau d'annif !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> joli cadeau d'annif !!!   :love:  :love:




C'est vrai, j'aurais du le déposer là-bas


----------



## jahrom (30 Juillet 2005)

Allez une petite affiche de cinéma par malow et jahrom....


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Quelles jambes jahrom !!! Quoi je me suis trompé ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quelles jambes jahrom !!! Quoi je me suis trompé ?



je m'étais pourtant bien épilé...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> je m'étais pourtant bien épilé...



Oui mais c'était les jambes qu'il fallait épiler ...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2005)

putain c'est les fesses de malow ?????????


----------



## jahrom (30 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain c'est les fesses de malow ?????????



Non c'est les miennes...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2005)

Achetez un Pack MacGe, un rêve se réalisera peut-être.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Trop mal fréquenté le pack macgé...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Achetez un Pack MacGe, un rêve se réalisera peut-être.




et c'est tout ?   

juste 5 minutes avec les admin?  :rateau: 

pas que je suis contre les chauves mais j'aurais quand meme preferé gagner
un tour du monde en mongolfiere avec ..... avec....
a non je le dis pas sinon sa va faire des jaloux !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















superbe , bravooooo      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Vu que le gagnant ne peut être qu'un champion dans son genre, je suis même disposé à le recevoir dans le podcast histoire de rire un bon coup.  :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

donc je suis dans le numéro 4


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

c'est ce que la mention "excepté macinside" sous-entendait


----------

